# Crown of the Kobold King



## Corpseflower (Oct 16, 2007)

Summer is fully past and Darkmoon Vale is starting to show signs of the change in its first orange and golden leaves, but what would be cause for harvest celebration in another settlement is cause for concern in Falcon's Hollow.  With twilight coming earlier every night the gate guard eventually doubles at the town walls and the more remote cutyards in the Vale.  Daily the town turns in on itself a little more in morbid anticipation.  It seems to be common consensus among the poor that a grim fate is certain for a logging settlement so bold as to carve a path through the sacred woods of the Eldeen Reaches; the only matter of debate is whether it will be the fey, the druids, or some unspeakable horror that will wipe it off the map.  The lumber barons don't seem to share this view, but then living on The Perch they don't live with the dark shadow of the tree-line towering over them... stretching out as far as the eye can see.  

A cool breeze foreshadowing the long winter blows in from the river and those few still out on the streets pull their collars close and quicken their steps.  Sitting cross legged at a low stone table upstairs from his storefront Dimlez the alchemist finishes a simple meal and wonders with irritation where his apprentice could be.  Though the shop had been closed today, Savram should have been home long ago.  The boy would have cold rice tonight or nothing at all if he didn't find his way home soon.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 16, 2007)

Aidan walks around the Hallow. This place definetly smells unique. He decided to head to the tavern to get a drink. 


[sblock=edit]Edited to make myself headed toward a specific location, and make him semi-familiar with his settings[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 17, 2007)

Azog sits quietly in a dark corner of the Duck, eyeing the clientelle. "Slim pickins tonight Fang, don't look like theres anyone in here worthy for ya ta gnaw on. Me, i'm less particular. Theres a few in here i wouldn't mind leavin dead on the bar room floor" he says, not so quietly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2007)

"Damn boy..." Dimzel says in a low grim voice, as he walks downstairs. His shop, adorned with ice statues, was a mess. Potions of all kind, spread over the work table, his laboratory full of components, scorched pieces of paper, and  uncountable diminutive things, of uncertain origin. 
He walked slowly, smelling the air, that smelled like everything but "air". "Damn boy..." he said again. "I'll have him clean all this mess... tomorrow... "
The strange man have arrived the town about a pair of years, but despite his ragged appearance and his weird behavior,  there was no man in town able to brew potions and create alchemical compounds with the skill he did. So he earned his living doing so. It was a fair bussines, and leave him time to practice his other art. Savram was a young boy, with no skills, but with an insatiable curiosity. Paying the boys meals and giving him a roof, under which to sleep, was pay enough for the kid, so Dimzel could not refuse to take him as apprentice.
The alchemist, closed his store with a sadistic smile, knowing the boy would wait him out, outside in the cold. The precious cold of the beautiful winter. 
He headed to the inn, in search of some booze, hes idea of letting Savram out tonight have lifted his spirit, so some alcohol will suit him just fine.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2007)

*OOC:* I'm not sure what's going on based on the first post.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 17, 2007)

Turn digs the small chisel under the edge of the rusted old lock he salvaged and pops the face off with a sharp twist.  The workings were still good but the front pins had rusted together, he would have to wait till the morning to get the metal to replace them.  He set the two halves next to one another on his small workbench and doused his work lantern.  Wiping his hands clean of some light oil on a rag, he sighed as the sun set in the distance.  _At least business would be good in the winter with peoples locks freezing shut,_ he thought.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 17, 2007)

Life on The Perch abides by different rules.  The air is so much sweeter and danger seems so much farther away with a steep winding road leading up to an armed gate.  Even for the hired help there is a sense of safety unknown in low town.  With other guards manning the Darkmoon Lumber gates Ordin and Luger were able to spend a good part of a shift in hand after hand of cards in the guard shack.  Despite Luger's limited experience with card games with nothing but time to kill and a face literally unable to betray his emotional state the warforged was able to hold his own at three dragon ante before too long.  The dwarf was reaching to draw again when a shadow in the doorway caught his attention.

Meriel Kreed ducked in uncomfortably holding one hand in the other and breathed a sigh of relief.  Local gossip had it that Gavel Kreed who had no time for the convention of marriage and its obligations had simply married his cook to produce an heir.  In time she had been 'promoted' to nanny her own child though she remained the cook.  Both Luger and Ordin had been escorts for Lady Kreed's visits to her mother's cottage in low town though she had never really warmed to the imposing forged.  "Ordin- Thank the Host!  I... Jurin hasn't made it home yet.  Thuldrin is working late tonight, but Jurin _has_ to be home by the time his father gets back. He wasn't supposed to leave the Perch, but he wanted to play with that butcher's poor son so badly- I didn't see the harm in that.  I don't know what he is thinking, but he missed dinner two hours ago.  It isn't like him.  Please can you find him quickly and tell him to get home before his father finds out!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2007)

Silver waits for Ordin to accept that order, only asking, "How do we go about finding him?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 17, 2007)

Aidan walks into the Duck, scanning the room for familiar faces. Azog! I thought you were dead in the woods! Either that or I was having a pleasant dream!Aidan shouts laughingly, drawing surprised looks from several of the Ducks inhabitants. He swiftly walks over to Azog and slides a chair up for himself.  Well met Azog, I am glad to see you are still alive, as well as Fang there. Let me amend for my crude joke earlier by buying you a drink.  Aidan signals for a server to come by.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 18, 2007)

It's a slow night in the Duck.  With the Grey Eagles out on another run Edgrin's fireside seat is empty and no one else feels much like singing or telling the kind of story that the whole place can get excited about.  Without someone to take their minds off it conversations inevitably turn back to hunters and jacks who've gone missing over the last few months or the orphanage foolishly built out in the vale that burned earlier this summer. 

When the door opens everyone turns to look and the unexpected presence of Kitani Eavewalker holds conversations in a lull for a few moments.  The raven haired seamstress was as beautiful as she had been the day she arrived with her husband and daughter more than ten years ago though she seems agitated tonight.  It was a testament to how feared the elves of Valenar were that, rare as such beauty was on the border of the civilized world and with her husband Idris gone for weeks, none of the regulars moved to chat up a half-elf in a low cut dress.  

Eyes are averted, conversations resume, and it's back to business as usual. 
"...And like I was saying we found all his clothes, his ax, and everything on the river bank like he stripped and vanished..."

Kitani takes a look around the room and settles on Aidan and Azog's table.  Concern and anger line her features as she confronts Aidan, "I was told you worked Vale Gate today.  Did Kimi leave through your gate?  I've already spoken to the other guards and no one else will admit to seeing her- but I know she isn't in town.  I've been over it three times already." 

Aidan[sblock]During your shift on the North West gate earlier today, you saw a gang of five kids heading out to the fields to play.  Eavewalker's daughter Kimi was among them, along with Gavel Thuldrin Kreed's son, that butcher's boy who's never been quite right, and a couple others you didn't know.  Must have been just after noon or so.  Kimi takes after her father and tries very hard to follow in his footsteps.  With him gone so much she gets her role models where she can and has taken hanging around with you when you are on gate duty in town. Kimi likes sparring you with a club she carries around and never tires of asking you about the war. Today though she barely spoke and the kids rushed past you the red headed one, Hollin maybe?, mumbling about going to see his dad at the cutyard. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 18, 2007)

Aidan stands and bows politely to the beautiful elven woman. Yes, Kimi did go through the gate today. She was with that strange boy, the butchers son, as well as a few other children. I believe I heard something about going to the cutyard. She ventured though my gate when the sun was still high in the sky.  Aidans face pales as the lady's question sinks in...... the child is gone. Gone is this wilderness usually amounted to death. Aidan whispers to Kitani  My lady, if she is lost, then she is in dire straights. Allow me to find her. I alone cannot venture out either, and so I ask for your help. I believe fighters will be benefical.  Aidan turns to Azog, Friend, shall we go find Fang some bones for his dinner? I believe the lady here could use our help and someone with your "talents" will be helpful to me.

[sblock=edit] I misread the post first, sorry. One of these days I'm going to post things right the first time.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 18, 2007)

Turn snags his brown wool coat from its hook and throws it on to keep the chill away and makes his way for the Duck.  His boots knocking on the ground in steady rhythm, he breathes out a sigh watching his breath fog in the air, "winter'll be here soon 'nuff."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 18, 2007)

As the winter wind himself entering the inn, Dimzel opened the Duck door wide, and a chilling wind entered with him, every step he gave, every move, every look of his icy eyes, made a chill run from the watcher back to his neck. Robed in blues, the alchemist moved to the center of the room, as he watch the commoners in the inn. 
He recognize Turn, the locksmith, his shop was in the corner quite next to Dimzels one. The man was standing there, so the alchemist approach and speak to him, something very uncommon in him. He was in good mod.  
"Greetings to you, Locksmith Turn. Wonderful weather isn't it?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 18, 2007)

Luger will trail off to the butchers without too much trouble. Not being so effected by the weather, he's quite happy to just walk around. "Who would have thought I'd have gone from soldier to bouncer to babysitter. Woe is me. Woe is me."

Luger makes his way as requested, thinking only about his dreams of wrestling dragons, smashing warforged titans, and speartips breaking on his chest.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 18, 2007)

Azog ignores the arrival of the half-elf apart from a lewd smirk. "And thats how you know it wasn't me. I'd have takin all his clothes, his ax, and everything, and left his _body_ on the river bank. Heh heh heh." Belittling the deaths of these people always put him in a good mood. Becomming aware that the woman stopped at his table, the second person to do so in one evening, an oddity in itself, he began listenning intently to her words, all the while examining her like he was about to purchase a new horse. "Sure Aidan, although i don't think theres enough meat on all them wee bones to fill Fang." He guffaws as his words sink in. "Ahem. Fang can track a scent for miles, you gots somethin o hers that still hold her smell? Undergarments perhaps? Well, we'll be at it then, we'll negotiate payment when we gets back" he says, giving her a _meaningful_ look.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 18, 2007)

Luger's booming knock on the butcher's door is answered shortly by a distraught call from an open window above, "Mikra?"  After a short commotion fairly audible from the street the butcher's wide bearded face leans through the window directly above you with an oil lamp casting a soft glow over both him and the two of you below on the street.  His disappointment is etched plainly on his face when he sees the two of you.  Taking you in as mercenaries he calls out brusquely, "Shop's closed.  What's your business?"


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 18, 2007)

Back in the Sitting Duck...

One hand raised to catch the barman's eye, Turn and Dimlez greet each other and conversation naturally flows from the weather to shop talk.  Meanwhile the seamstress' presence begs the question and makes her conversation with Aidan and Azog the focal point of the tavern.  

Kitani pales at the rustic priest's tasteless comments and opens her mouth to reply, but thinks better of it.  Ignoring the crude half-orc she addresses Aidan imploring him,  "Please find my daughter.  I don't have a lot of money, but I can offer free trade from my shop and there will be money when Idris returns.  We won't forget you."  Kitani raises her voice as she continues to make her plea, "Surely you can find a few brave enough to track them?  This town is overrun with sell swords and lumberjacks who would be willing to risk the forest to save five of our children when they need it most? Am I right?"  The seamstress looks around to see who will take her up, but generally the response is a lackluster shuffling of boots and mug gazing.

Dimlez:[sblock]A general uneasiness settles over you as you hear the seamstress' plea.  Five kids she said.  Savram runs with that girl Kimi when he is free from the shop.  While the boy is not your own he is the son of your financial backer in the shop.  Shavaros the hermit initially helped you found the alchemy lab when you arrived in Falcon's Hollow two years back with the agreement that you would take his son on as an apprentice through the summer months.  Shavaros should be coming to town to collect Savram next weekend.[/sblock]
Aidan:[sblock]When it comes down to it getting paid for your risk shouldn't be a problem.  Thuldrin Kreed's only son was with Kimi after all.[/sblock]


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 18, 2007)

We will find your child Milady. Luger, if you would speak to the butcher of his child. I will find someone to cover our shifts. Please meet me at the Sitting Duck with the information you find. Ordin calmly departs, checking the barracks, and then more likely the duck for someone to finish out their shifts.

These human children travel in packs, wonder what they have gotten into ordin muses as he enjoys the night air.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 18, 2007)

Over at The Clean Cut Butchery...

Once Colbrin understands who the two mercenaries on his doorstep represent and why he nods, shouts down that his own son is missing too, and comes down to let you up.  Ordin begs off heading over to find shift replacements as it looks like this errand is going to take longer than it seemed at first leaving Luger to see what the butcher knows.

Upstairs in a small but warm and cozy flat Colbrin introduces himself and an uncomfortable dirty preteen with a flat nose and long matted hair with tips of pointed ears sticking out of the mess who looks like he would shrink back into the couch if he could.  "Well then Seldin," the butcher glowers, "tell the nice forged here what you told me."  The boy squirms nervously pulling the thick hair on his forearms, but eventually complies.  "It was a just a stupid dare.  I didn't think they'd really do it- not it a million years, I swear.  Kimi always going on and on 'bout how tough she is on account of her dad.  All I said was she wouldn't never have the guts to spend the night outside Hollow's walls and it just blew up from there.  She says name a place and I says Elara's Halfway.  I thought that would shut her mouth right up- everybody knows it's haunted but then's she's off all morning with her friends and ..." the shifter boy raises looks up at Luger's impassive features and swallows hard, "Please don't tell Mister Kreed.  I didn't mean for none of this... don't tell Mister Kreed please?

Luger:  [sblock]Elara's Halfway House was an orphange founded during the final years of the Last War.  It's through Vale Gate maybe 8 miles out of town on the forest's edge.  Earlier this summer it burned killing Elara and all of the orphans and leaving only a shell of a building.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 18, 2007)

"Five you said?" inquires Dimzel "Savran my apprentice won't be among them I picture, doesn't he?" He made a pause as he evaluates if speaking further would be wise. "He had some sort of... appreciation for that... Kimi of yours."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 18, 2007)

"You are responsible for your actions. I am responsible for my own actions."

Luger will take the information back to Ordin.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 18, 2007)

At The Clean Cut Butchery-

Seldin is stricken with terror at the forged's heartless response and begins to sob quietly mumbling, "I didn't know she would really do it.  It's not my fault."  

Colbrin calls after Luger's abrupt departure, "You'll be after them then won't you?  Kreed has so many men and _his_ son is out there too..." but the door is already swinging shut before he has a chance to continue.

At The Sitting Duck-
The door swings open again as Luger arrives. 

OOC: Everyone is here now.  Discuss, volunteer, plan etc


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 18, 2007)

OOC: sorry, was a double post. my string of screw ups continues!!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 18, 2007)

Aidan leans close to the Lady, I will pay Azog out of my own pocket. You need not fear him. As for my payment, finding her is enough. Aidan spots Lugar walking in through the door, Lugar! May I have a swift word with you? The way he asked the question made it sound like half request, half order. Aidan felt like they needed to find the girl, now. He had become quite attached to her, even thinking of her as his daughter. He couldn't help but remember their "sparring" practice. She was young, but quite good at the mock fighting. He couldn't help but feel like he should of paid more attention to her leaving, he should of stopped her, he was responsible.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 18, 2007)

"Ordin, I've heard from the shifter boy that the butcher's son and some others went out to Elara's Halfway. Supposedly they only plan to stay the night, but I know that if we simply let them go about their business we'll be the ones held up for it. We had aught go check up on them."

Turning to Aiden, "Our problems are mutual then. Even if the kids are fine, which is quite possible, we are obligated to make them come home."


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 18, 2007)

If you want to Gather Info about Elara's Halfway House.  Luckily you _are_ in a tavern.
Alternatively you can try Knowledge Local:  Anyone can check for DC 10 untrained, above 10 requires ranks.

*DC 10:*[sblock] “Elara was a selfless woman who spent the greater part of her life caring for those no one else wanted. The fire was a horrible tragedy.”[/sblock]

*DC 15:* [sblock]“The fire started out of nowhere and spread so fast, by the time the town’s volunteer brigade arrived all that was left was a smoking ruin, every child dead, and Elara  burnt to cinders. Hard to believe a blaze that fierce could start as an accident.  I was always a’feard for the safety of that place. Elara built her halfway house far away from town and much too close to that haunted vale.”[/sblock]

*DC 20:* [sblock]"The last few months or so before the fire people claimed to hear all manner of clatter from the orphanage at night. Screams they say. Terrible screams. Some even claimed Elara lost her mind, took to torturing the children in the dead of night. That’s why she built the place outside of town.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes Lugar, we should have them return. I fear the fire of long ago was not an accident, moreso, it was not set by any standard means. The place is not safe for a troupe, let alone children. We had better hurry on our way. Aidan yells over the dull roar of the tavern, We have a group going after some children who have went missing, and would like to ask for people to venture with us! Think of your own children, of the children you have spent countless hours with! Think of the innocence lost out in the damnable woods, a forest covered with ill-intented foes! I ask for those who have lost a loved one to this land, come with us. I ask, I beg for those with courage to gather your arms, dismiss all fear, and trod into the mouth of evil itself. For those who come with us, I can only promise pride in return. The glory of looking death himself in the face and laughing heartily! Come! Come and join our just cause! Aidan looks around the room, praying his effort was good enough to sway some of the tavern patrons into coming. 

[sblock]I didn't know if I should roll or not, but I rolled a diplomacy check.  18+4= 22[/sblock]


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 18, 2007)

Ordin walks in to the sitting duck just before ordin a few gold lighter, 2 guards from the barracks were willing to forgo sleep for gold.

Addressing those discussing the situation in a clear even tone. 
It appears we have mutual interests in the children's safety. Let those of us brave enough to protect the innocent go and bring them back. And let us do this swiftly.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 18, 2007)

"On the other hand, camping out in the woods builds character" states Azog, amusedly. "However, if theres coin involved, i spose i can get my hands dirty. Say, do i get paid extra for scaring off the nasty evil boogeymen threatenning those poor, defenseless, _dimwitted_ children turned adventurers? C'mon Fang, lets go save the wee warriors, and once we get back we can drive the monsters from under their beds while we're at it. Earn us some hazard pay." That last remark was just too much to deliver straight-faced, and he breaks down in guffaws.

[SBLOCK=Corpseflower]For the sake of roleplaying, no one knows about Azog's Druidic background. He keeps that to himself. As far as anyone knows hes just a Cleric of the SH. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2007)

*"Your foolish words of justice and poor children wont give you any volunteers"* Dimzel replied, cold and dry, as he looks with his chilling eyes to Aidan* "Offer them gold, offer them glory or fame, that's what any so called 'adventurer'... "* the alchemist said that last word as if he was spiting it *"...would see as an appropriate pay for such a simple task. As for me, all of this things are futile, bane, and useless. I will accompany you, for a simple need, I need my apprentice, and he is lost. As a puppy that is lost in the cold streets, IT must be retrieved, because of its incompetence to come home by its own. Consider you, Lucky."*


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2007)

"Greed should not be your only self-interested reasoning. If we don't try to help, and we could have helped, we could be seen as liable for not helping. I'll go, regardless. I'm not concerned with coin or 'helping'. I simply wish to insure completion of any responsibilities."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 19, 2007)

A fire flashes in Aidan's eyes upon hearing the man's cold remarks Mind your words carefully Master Locksmith, I have a personal attachment to this "adventure" and will not stand for cold, uncaring comments especially with the childrens' loved ones in the room. Be glad I am not as quick to anger as my friend there, he said motioning to Azog,  or those words would likely have never escaped your throat. Aidan turns back to those still listening in the Duck. Come if you will, do not if you are scared. Fear not, ladies of the village, when the men return, we will have your children by our side. I will return shortly, after I collect my gear.  With that, Aidan turns and walks out of the Duck, heading to the barrack where his gear is stored.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2007)

*"I'm not a locksmith as you brain faulty remembers. Anyway, have for sure that despite of their uncaring characteristics, my word are as true as... your attachment."* Dimzel said with a grim.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 19, 2007)

"Dimzel's the alchemist Aiden, you know, the cure-all merchant the lumberjacks visit when they're constipated" says Azog, with a smirk. "Aye lasses, don't ye be worrying about those wee ones. We'll bring em back, or whats left of em, and should we arrive too late, well, we'll help ya make new ones." With that he strides out into the darkness after Aiden.


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 20, 2007)

Let us stop this bickering and move to action, the longer they are out there the more danger they are in. If greed is your only motivation, then you shall have it, but if you require pay, then it is only fair if there are spoils, say from bandits, or some creatures den then you get no cut... for you have already been paid. In any case that is my final offer, those wishing to save children from danger, no matter the cause let us depart, now.

Ordin turns to the door, after taking several stops and getting close to the door he turns to see who follows.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 21, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Oops again dammit. This is starting to get annoying. Just one post without a typo or some idiotic error. I knew he was the alchemist, just had my head up my ass. Stick with me guys, I'll get it sorted out shortly. Even if I have to study the damn character sheets.[/sblock]

Aidan returns to the Duck (nearly running into Ordin) wearing a dark blue robe. He has his buckler strapped to one arm, and a crossbow attached to his leg, directly under a slit in his robe. If he turns just right a person can see his armor, worn under the robe. My apologies Master Ordin. I should know better than to nearly barrel into a man such as yourself. Aidan said with a bow. Azog, you smelly half-orc, let's go find us some fun!  he paused slightly then said in his best Azog impression,  Them wee ones are bound ta enjoy seein yer ugly face!


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 21, 2007)

"Oh, aye, let's by all means" says Azog, with a hint of  sarcasm. "Best hurry before the spooks get em." Becoming more serious, he states "The spooks will be the least of their problems. I've seen some of the things that stalk these woods at night. If we don't reach them before the moon rises above the mountains, they'll likely become spooks themselves."

***EDIT: corrected some mispelling.***


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2007)

*"Then lets move one, my time is precious to waste more than I should in those human larvae."* Dimzel states, as he came from his store, fully equipped. He will rest on his staff enjoying the cold until all the others are set.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 21, 2007)

Aidan walks out of the Duck and waits outside for the others.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2007)

Turn sets his drink down at the mention of a locksmith, "I think your words are meant for him.  But, what is it you are babbling about?  Children lost?"  He looks down at the empty drink before him, "you went and lost your apprentice again?  You really should keep an eye on the boy, next thing you'll know you'll have lost your shop."  He chuckles.  "Might as well accompany you for a bit of a trek, these legs have been sitting all day anyways."

He'll accompany Dimzel on his way out.









*OOC:*


sorry for the lag in posting (girlfriend in town for the weekend)


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 22, 2007)

As more people step forward to join the search, Kitani thanks them profusely while directing venomous glances at those regulars who chose to stay seated.  She rushes back to her home at the half-orc's request and when she returns has a small crumpled off-white shirt for him- or more accurately for his wolf Fang.  Ordin is easily able to find someone in the tavern to carry the news to Lady Creed and as soon as all those willing are assembled Fang takes the scent and picks up the trail.  The kids seem to have taken a well beaten path that should lead to Elara's Halfway House and Fang is certain enough of the scent to stay well ahead of the group for more than an hour, but it is a long walk to the edge of the vale where Elara chose to build for reasons she kept to herself.  River lowlands give way to fields of sawn-off strumps from the early days of the settlement.  Small wiry trees, scrub, and winding vines are reclaiming the land, but this is still blessedly open ground compared to the ancient woods looming in the distance.  Late twilight becomes deep night, but so far the moons and starlight provide enough light to avoid groping about in the darkness or tripping over one another if you wanted.  Three miles or so into the trek Fang loses the trail...

The wolf veers off the path and sniffs around various bushes, then back to the trail, then off the trail again on the other side.  Fang whines in frustration- comes back to Azog for another sniff of the shirt and begins to wander the trail, nose low moving his head back and forth.  Given a few minute he does eventually find it again and takes off ahead of the group as if making up for lost time.  The overland trek follows the beaten trail from scrub into light forest with each mile bringing Darkmoon Vale a little closer.   The sounds of the natural world are ever present here and could easily leave one a little jumpy if they were expecting every skittering, hissing, or flapping of wings to be some madness tainted aberration left over from a forgotten age.  Fang briefly loses the trail again at one point but regains his stride much quicker this time loping out ahead of the group again after a minute or so pause.

It's near midnight by the time the blackened husk of the orphanage appears atop a hill. Charred timbers are strewn among piles of caked ash and the only edifice left standing is a soot-stained stone arch. A small stuffed doll lies below the arch, her face seared off and her patchwork dress spilling dirty stuffing.  Beside her, a troop of half-melted tin soldiers stand in formation, their bodies twisted and deformed by the blaze that claimed their owner’s life.  Beyond what is left of the orphanage the gloom of the primal forest begins with this being the apex before it plunges sharply into the valley below. 

Fang paces the front of the ruins, but quickly veers around to the side.  A large, makeshift tent lies shredded on the ground beside a crude fireplace of flat stones. Signs of a struggle are everywhere, with broken twigs, crushed foliage, scraps of clothing, and patches of blood on the ground.  

Search DC 15: [sblock]Something slightly shiny catches your eye in the dirt around the fire pit. Kneeling down to get a better look you can see they are loose reptilian scales mostly glossy black and a few blue.[/sblock]
If someone makes that check, then this check becomes possible to the finder, or everyone once the info is shared
Knowledge (local) DC 20: [sblock]The scales are draconic.  Kobolds.  There haven't been any active tribes of kobolds reported in this area during your time in  Falcon's Hollow though.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 22, 2007)

This does not bode well for the children.... Aidan looks around at the group, can anyone track or scout? I would prefer to know what is around us now, where the children have gone, and in what direction the attack on them came from. I will give aid where I can, to who I can.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2007)

Dimzel approach the fireplace, and knees. His cold eyes search the place, his hands, moving the tinny objects in the ground, with some disgust for the dirt.
Finally, he finds a shiny object, he takes it, looking it curiously. 
*"I have found something unusual" *he states

OOC: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1328946 its a 17


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 22, 2007)

What's that?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2007)

*"Some sort of shiny scale... I'm uncertain of what sort of creature may have drop it, may be the half human here could know something abut the creatures that inhabits this lands, or any of you with a suggestion. See take it."* Dimzel says coldly, as he passes the scale.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 22, 2007)

A scale.........hhmmmmm...........

[sblock]Okay, I was torn between what the roll should be, so I just have the base roll. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1329058 [/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 22, 2007)

Fang calls out with a low whining howl from inside the ruins, and you can hear his nails scrabbling on something hard.  When Azog steps in to see what has his attention, Fang is deep in the ruins near what was the center.  Charred boards and the occasional bones of a orphan crunch under his feet as the priest climbs over rubble and fallen beams to get closer to the center.  Buried in ash around Fang metal pots and ladles catch moonlight and shards of bowls create jagged uneven terrain.  His wolf companion howls low at Azog and scratches frantically with his claws again on a wooden panel buried under the layer of ash coating everything.  Once he gets within arm's reach even the half orc can catch the stench of decay from below the buried trapdoor.  There is a lock securing the door, but it appears to be melted.  The door however, is charred and probably wouldn't take much effort to smash in.

Turns out no one has ranks in Kn Local so that second spoiler is unattainable.  No worries.  It isn't necessary to move on, and will be revealed in time regardless.  

Need a consensus on lighting before we move on (Ordin, Turn, and Azog have darkvision.  Luger, Dimlez, and Aidan have normal human sight.) and a general idea of your formation / marching order should you get into anything dangerous.

It's roughly around midnight now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 22, 2007)

Luger can walk in front and carry a light source, but doesn't have one with him. I hadn't thought to try to get a torch on the way out, but that would be ideal since Luger has a slam attack and so can threaten while carrying one and if he has to drop it to draw something else it isn't much of a loss.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2007)

*"Unease darkness I cast you Away! So shall it be the light of day!"*  casts Dimzel, and his own body shines with the intensity of a torch, of blue cold light.

OOC: Casting Light


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 22, 2007)

I see you have volunteered yourself as the first target, Aidan says in forced laughter.  I shall save my spells. If you would like, when your spell expires, I shall cast it upon Luger.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 22, 2007)

[sblock=Order]I would prefer to walk away from Dimzel, since we don't seem to agree on things (dang eastern casters)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2007)

OOC: Dimzel will go indeed in the rear, but not at the last, he si very fragile and he is aware of that. So, he eill see to not be the last on the march, for not been caught from behind.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is a sample marching order based on who has weighed in so far.  Adjust as necessary.  Note that your source of Light is in the back, and Luger who has no dark vision is leading.  He will be working in shadowy illumination.  We'll move on from this scene once Fang is brought back to find the rest of the trail.  Alternatively you can check out what has the wolf riled up.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 22, 2007)

OOc: seems good to me and edited cuz I just realized we were walkin in the dark.

Aidan casts light upon Luger's hand.  It was either that or your head. he said with a laugh.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2007)

"I don't get it."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 23, 2007)

My apologizes Luger, lead on my friend.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll give it another couple hours before I jump from this scene unless I hear otherwise.  I'm trying to keep it moving and make sure things don't stall, but if any of you feel like I'm rushing you please let me know.  Though I've been doing PbP for five years or so this is the first one I've run. So I'm still working on finding the right pace.


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 23, 2007)

I would prefer to walk near the front, unless im on rear guard. Reminder for others, stubby legs, means if im in back when problem is in front, long time tilli get to problem..

Should we not call out for the children? We have no feear of rocks falling in on us and we now tell our position boldly...


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay  OnlytheStrong- 1st chance for that high charisma leader role to bite you.  Does Azog bust open the trap door or call Fang back to find the trail?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 23, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] I would prefer he alerts the group to the door, so it can be checked properly for traps or a way of opening it without smashing what is behind it. I would also prefer opening it gently rather than smashing it, but it really does not matter, as long as the door gets opened. After the door is opened, then we can find the trail again.[/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 23, 2007)

The clearing comes into sharp relief with both Dimlez and Luger's brilliance starkly illuminating  everything in pale cold tones.  The alchemist in particular is difficult to look at directly with  light emanating from his very skin.  Something previously hidden under a bush catches Aidan's eye and as he kneels to recover it he can't help but be taken by surprise.  He definitely recognizes the polished club, Kimi's, now bloodstained.  The blood is still sticky, dried but not fully. 

From within the burned out shell of the building, Azog's voice rings out.  "We got something ripe over here boys!  Cellar door... lock melted shut."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope that this blood is not a child's. The blood is still relatively fresh, they cannot be too far ahead of us. Aidan grabs the club and heads over to look at the door. Aidan mumbles some unknown words and his fist turns to stone, I cannot waste the time wondering what is behind the door. 

[sblock=cast and roll] I cast fist of stone, which gives me a +6 to strength. I'm basically trying to just bust the lock, but if I smash the door, that's fine too lol.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1332223  16+7=23.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 23, 2007)

The door crunches with the impact and explodes down into the cellar.  You notice the lump of metal that was once the lock holds fast to a the splintered remains still clinging to it. The stench of rot belches forth from this rank cellar.  In the moonlight the rough outline of a table is barely visible in the room below.  Further in you can barely make out something large hanging suspended from the rafters.  A ladder leads down into the gloom.

You'll have to call over one of your light sources to get a better look.  Right now only Aidan and Azog are on the scene.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2007)

Dimzel, hearing the noise of the smashed door, approaches the scene, lightning his path. He looks down to the hole, trying to spot anything unusual.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 24, 2007)

What do you see Dimzel?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2007)

*"Well well... let us see..."* the alchemist says almost for himself
 OOC; Spot= 18 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1332755


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 24, 2007)

This do be like standing in the middle of a ant hill... Ordin mumbles as he does what he does, useing darkvision if nescessary he watches, standing guard. If there be a need to explore a hole the children couldent get into i can check it, i do think it may be a distraction less there is a sign they went that way. Ordin says loudly to those investigating.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd prefer you to stand guard good dwarf. Your eyes see farther in this darkness than our lights shine. If needed, we will call for you to retrieve what is found. Please, keep a sharp dwarven eye turned to the darkness.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 24, 2007)

Dimlez crouches near the opening and quickly scans the small room below.  A chipped, blood-stained oaken table rests against one wall, with all manner of blades and barbed instruments laid out on it.  A single pair of rusted shackles is bolted into the opposite wall, whose bricks are stained in a bloody account of pain and cruelty. A robed corpse bound tightly in webbing hangs from the ceiling and is source of the reeking stench of decay.  About the same time Azog and Dimlez make out an enormously bloated spider waiting patiently under the table.  It's body is easily the size of a small dog not counting the long, spindly legs.

Azog or anyone else with an (untrained ok) Kn Nature DC 10: [sblock]Large as it is for a spider- there is no way that a spider of that size lifted a full grown human to the rafters.[/sblock]

Spot Checks DC 15 - Dimlez: 18, Azog: 16, Aidan: 1


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 24, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Could the body be one of the children? It sounds like it is too large, but I figure it is better to ask than to assume.[/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 24, 2007)

No.  Too large and with the lock melted shut and door charred from above, this room hasn't been opened since the orphanage burned a couple of months ago.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 24, 2007)

This unfortunate person has been here for awhile it seems. We should come back and explore this area at a later date. The children are our main concern now. Aidan turns to Azog and Fang,  Please find the trail again friend.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

*"I think the dwarf has the most good thought. This.. corpse appear to been here long for now... This seems odd... for an orfanate that is..."* Dimzel says as he retreat from the entrance, away from the spider. *"But before the children.... we have an eight legged problem to take care about. "*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

That is a rather large spider. Aidan would prefer to not waste magic on a spider, so he will back away and let the others fight the spider in the enclosed area. Perhaps Luger should destroy this, as it almost certainly is poisonous.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 25, 2007)

"Alright, I guess."

Luger will draw his sword and see if he can't squish said spider.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

Good luck friend! We will all be cheering for you!

[sblock=ooc]I am afraid of spiders in real life. I'm so freaking glad that it's Aidan and not me staring at that huge ass spider. I'd have to throw a shoe and run off. lol [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

*"Kill it or let it be, but do ethier at once, I'm tired of walking, I just want to find that idiotic boy I have for apprentice!"* Dimzel states, and covers with his cloak.  

[sblock] Ha! that would be fun to see  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 25, 2007)

I have an interesting relationship with spiders... http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=24748


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 25, 2007)

Luger draws his sword and shimmies down the ladder.  The spider, apparently thinking it is hidden, waits under the table- completely still.  The stench in the cellar would be overpowering
to anyone other than a warforged.  From below Luger can see bins of root vegetables lining one wall- potatoes, onions, carrots, garlic all rotting piles of mush contributing to the smell of death.  Luger advances on his prey and either sensing it has been spotted or deciding a potential meal has come close enough, the spider lunges at him and the bristling brown haired monster is nearly in his face, all fangs and emotionless black eyes.  
Init-  
Luger:  18 (14+4)
Spider: 16 (13+3)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 25, 2007)

Move action to get into the spider's face, then Standard attack action. (1d20+6=18, 1d8+3=10)


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 25, 2007)

Luger's sword crunches into the spider's exoskeleton driving it nearly to the floor.  When it jerks  free the blade trails blood and viscous slime.  Shuddering, the arachnid throws itself at you driving its fangs into your abdominal cabling.  

Attack: 23 (19+4)
Damage: 3


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 25, 2007)

Attacking the spider again.

Standard Attack Action. (1d20+6=7, 1d8+3=11) 

Natural 1.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 25, 2007)

Like nails on a chalk board black, it's fangs drag across your adamantine plating but find no purchase.

Attack: 7 (3+4)
Forgot about your damage reduction.  So that would have been only 1 damage last round.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 25, 2007)

Luger keeps on offense, not really saying much. To everyone above it probably sounds pretty loud as he's swinging around, but in his head it's perfectly peaceful.

Standard Attack Action. (1d20+6=26, 1d8+3=7) 

Rolling to confirm critical. (1d20+6=18) 

Critical Damage. (1d8+3=8) 

Looking like 15 damage (supposing the critical does confirm with 18 and the creature can be crit).


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 25, 2007)

The spider hunches low and leaps throwing itself at Luger.  The warforged is quick though and manages to side-step as he swings his blade. The longsword meets the spider mid air and cleaves it fully into two leg twitching pieces that land some distance away from the 'forged in a trail of blood and slime.

Given a moment to take in the cellar without an imminent threat to deal with Luger notices a few things he couldn't see from above.  As a warrior he can't help but notice the dull luster of the knives laid out on the table- cold iron and of excellent quality.  In the light the dried blood on the table and especially the wall around the manacles looks like a wash of many colors- all muted as they have dried. The web wrapped body is wearing a nun's robe and is continuously swarming with spiders running in and out of its mouth and eye sockets.  

Very nice crit on a beastie with only 1 remaining hp.    
Spot DC 20: 21 (16+5)
The daggers are masterwork cold iron


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 25, 2007)

Cleaning his weapon of the disgusting spider goo, Luger looks around the room a bit more (taking 20 to search the room). Then he will gather the cold iron implements and climb out of this rank disgusting spider infested hole for a minute.

"Alright, so the big spider is dead. There's still quite afew little ones, and who knows if there's something else down there waiting to make a snack of someone. It looks like something really bad went down here besides the fire. There's a nun wrapped up in spiderwebs, as you can probably see from here, but what has me thinking is these cold iron knives on the table and the odd appearance of the blood. If anyone wants to come down and inspect the actual site themselves, your welcome to, but I warn you that it's nothing pretty."


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 25, 2007)

After a couple of minutes Luger is fully satisfied that the basement doesn't lead anywhere else.   There are still many jars of both peach and blackberry preserves on the shelves, a small stack of kindling and firewood, and an empty cask of lamp oil lying in the floor. 

Azog:[sblock]The spider Luger killed was not a web spinner.  It was a hunting spider.  It couldn't have webbed up the hanging corpse.[/sblock]

150 XP each.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

*"Can we move on then?"* Dimzel asks, exasperated


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

Aidan trust Luger to kill the freaking nasty spider. He will stand out by Ordin, keeping watch as best he can.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

Its dead then? Thank the gods. Let us hurry along our way to find the missing children before Dimzel gets too dirty.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2007)

The alchemist glances Aidan with a grim look of his cold eyes. *"Then lets move on, and stop shakin in fear. It was only a spider" *the man laugh


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 27, 2007)

I do not fear anything which can be killed, and I remind you, ANYTHING can be killed.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 27, 2007)

Back on the scene of the abduction it doesn't take long for Fang to find the trail again.  Broken branches and signs of struggle lead from the campsite over the crest of the hill and into Darkmoon Vale below.  Within the forest the tightly knit canopy blocks out the majority of the moonlight that led you this far.  Shadows stretch out in all directions from your brightly light expedition and Luger, following Fang, leads the way into the valley.  The trail descends consistently down into the basin of the valley, sometimes steeply, sometimes at a gentle slope- but always at some grade.  At night the forest is alive with a cacophony of nature's music.  Frogs, crickets, and owls layer over other and other less easily identifiable beasts call out as you hike onwards.  Ten or fifteen minutes in Luger slows, staring off into the trees of as he walks.

Luger:[sblock]Something is following you.  You've heard enough snapping twigs and rustling leaves to be sure and just now you saw a slight shadowy figure darting from one tree to another off to the right of the trail about fifty feet away.[/sblock] 

Spot/Listen DC 16
Aidan 15/12
Dimlez 15/14
Luger 18/21
Azog 10/11
Turn 11/3
Ordin 10/9
Fang 11/14

About Ordin's rear guard position.  It's true that it will take you longer to make it to the front line if the fight comes from ahead, but it won't necessarily happen that way out in a wilderness environment.  Luger called front first and got a Light cast on him so it makes more sense for him to be there now.  But Light spells can only take you so far and this valley is huge.  When light sources fail you'll want to trade with Luger to take advantage of darkvision in front. S'good?  

Also I've noticed Ferrix hasn't been on Enworld since his last post six days ago, but I know he is a prolific PbPer so I'm assuming he is busy or not able to continue right now.  WarShrike weigh in and let me know if you are still with us.  I assume you are busy or just waiting for more direct action but let me know.  I don't want to assume you are here if you aren't.  Keeps me from including plot relevant points or whatever through spoilers that will never be revelaed to the rest of the group.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 27, 2007)

Are you okay Luger?


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 28, 2007)

I want to appologize for my absence. It's dumb of me but i bookmarked the thread and didnt notice it was at the 40th post. I thought the thread had died off. i kept checking every day but i never noticed until just now. 

WarShrike


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 28, 2007)

"_Thats it_!" Azog exclaims in the dark, nearly shouting. "It's been nagging at me since we left the ruins, but i couldnt put my finger on it. Luger, that spider you killed, it wasn't of a variety that spins webs. So that hanging corpse... i think there may be a bigger one in there."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2007)

*"Shut this hole then and lets move on! I have no time for biologica research of the species of spider we may found in a death filled basement! To put it in simple words for you my apes, the children are not there, so, lets move on!"* Dimzel shouts, exasperated. His cold blue eyes glow like the falling snow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 29, 2007)

Luger turns around to those following only for a second to whisper, "Something is near. Fifty feet away, off to the right of the trail."

He slowly draws his longsword into his right hand, standing ready to charge whatever is out there if it comes into the light.

"As far as the spider nest went, are you sure it was another spider? I didn't see anything down there."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 29, 2007)

Aidan places the club on the ground, and scans the area for the creature Luger spoke of. He readies his light crossbow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

*"Troubles.. Excellent..." *Dimzel says and loads his big crossbow.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 29, 2007)

Everything goes quiet for a bit as you all peer into the shadowy trees at Luger's direction.  Nothing rushes out to attack, but the tension causes Fang to start yipping and growling and edging out closer to the tree Luger pointed out.  A minute or two into this stand off, a small figure steps out from behind the tree and a choked feminine voice cries out, "Don''t sic your dog on me! Call it off! Please?!"  As she cautiously steps a bit closer to the trail you can make out a young girl, rail thin and barefoot in a grimy yellow sun dress that hangs loosely off one shoulder.

WarShrike>> Glad to know you are still with us.  Welcome back to the _ongoing_ thread


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 29, 2007)

Come closer child, no one here shall harm you. Are you alright? Aidan eyes the girl, checking for blood, wounds, or anything out of place.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 29, 2007)

"Um... does anyone recognize this one?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

*"I certanly not"* Dimzel states dryly, as he lower his crossbow


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 29, 2007)

"Fang. Heel." Azog practicly ignores the child other than to call off Fang, being more intrested in the shadows and whatever else they may hide. In answer to Luger he says: "Aye, i am. That small one wasn't a web-spinner, of that im sure. That means it's annother's doing. Add to that that from what i know of such beasts, that one was too small to drag a corpse that size up to it's current location."


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 29, 2007)

Once Azog calls Fang off the girl edges hesitantly closer to the trail.   By the time she makes it fairly close you can see that she looks to be in her early teens, though with the pointed ears poking through her mousy brown hair it would be hard to put a real age on it.  Her hair is a tangle of twigs and brambles and her face is smudged with dark stains.  She looks to be underweight for her age- whip-thin and what's left of the ragged summer dress hangs off of her.  Her large golden eyes look like they are ready to overflow with tears at the slightest provocation.  Uncertain, the girl shuffles forward, head down like she is anticipating some kind of punishment at being caught.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 30, 2007)

My apologies milady, Aidan says with a bow,  I am Aidan Daniels. Are you injured? Please do to be afriad of us, no one here will hurt you. Aidan moves slightly closer to the girl, What is your name? Why are you in the wilderness?


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 30, 2007)

"My name is Jeva.  I used to live there."  She points back up the hill toward the orphanage while still standing ten or so feet away from anyone.  In the stark light those of you with sharper eyes can see scars criss-crossing her arms and on her bony shoulder where the dress hangs loosely.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2007)

"So you are the last orphan? By your looks, I can tell this was not the 'all love' place the townfolks speak of... He he..." Dimzel looks at the child with his cold penetrating blue eyes, that like ice daggers, pierce the child rounded and big eyes.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 30, 2007)

Silence your tongue Dimzel. This one has undergone horrific things. Aidan takes a half step back from the child, How is it that you have managed to survive out here child? It is quite amazing.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 30, 2007)

"After the fire I was lost in the forest.  I couldn't find anything to eat or anywhere safe to sleep... It was like that for days until Fahrick saw me getting water at the creek.  He's a lumberjack," she smiles a little "and he let me stay at his cabin, showed me what you can eat and all."  She pauses and looks away ashamed, "But I had to leave.  Fahrick.. he doesn't know what he's doing when he's been drinking."

Sense Motive: DC 29
Aidan 8
Dimlez 16
Luger 7
Azog 22
Turn 4
Ordin 20


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 30, 2007)

I do not know this man's name. I assume he has been drinking tonight?  Aidan leans over to Azog and whispers, "Something is not right here. Lumberjack or no, a child in the wilderness at night would die. I do not know what is going on, but something strikes me as odd. Please, old friend, send Fang to search the woods.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 30, 2007)

Jeva looks up and very soberly asks, "Do you have any food?  I'm sooo hungry."


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 31, 2007)

Under the guise of giving the girl some trail rations, Azog approaches her, Fang at his side. He hands her the food and gets the wolf to get a good whiff of her scent. Afterwards he walks into the shadows from where the girl appeared, Fang following. "Fang. Track."


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 31, 2007)

Jeva eagerly tears into the apple and cheese from Azog.  Between mouthfuls she asks, "You all are looking for those other kids aren't you?  I saw them.  The little dragons got em, but I know where they live.  Fahrick showed me to stay away.  I could show you'll if you take me back when you go home."

Azog:[sblock]When you pass the girl you notice that her back is a mass of scar tissue and there are two knobby lumps near her shoulder blades.  Her trail follows yours for a short distance and then turns heading down deeper into the valley.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 31, 2007)

"Little dragons? You better show us then. There's no telling what could happen to them."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2007)

*"So the Kobolds got them..."*


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 31, 2007)

"She said dragons."


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 31, 2007)

Jeva shrugs, "I don't know what they're called.  The little dragon men- they carry spears and usually hunt across the river.  I've never seen them this far out."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 31, 2007)

"So where do we need to go to track them down?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 31, 2007)

Scales........... Could it be that those little dragons attacked the children?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2007)

*"Kobolds descend from dragons my good warforged. It is likly that a child, so perturbed as this, say that sort of things. But a dragon man is clearly a Kobold to me. Plus we got the scale as Aidan says."* Dimzel explains


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 31, 2007)

The only good kobold is a dead one...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 31, 2007)

If it is Kobolds, as you say Dimzel, then we must visit their place of residence. I would like to learn where they have taken the children. Perhaps we will see if a "small dragon" is immune to magic.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 31, 2007)

Returning from his scouting of the area, Azog responds to the party's statements. "Not so fast lads. I'm all for killin Kobolds whether they're guilty or not, but personnally i'd like more info here. For starters, who, and especially _what_ this _child_ is. She may look like an elf, but she isn't one. Are you?" Azog asks the girl.


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 31, 2007)

Jeva looks at Azog curiously and after a pause responds.  "No, I'm not.  I'm only half-elf."  She takes another bite of the apple and with a full mouth answers Luger.  "They live on the other side of the valley.  There's some old church up by the mountains."  She points in the distance to where you know the Byeshk Mountains loom on the other side of the valley. 

Sense Motive - DC 19:
Aidan14
Dimlez 1
Luger 5
Azog 3
Turn 12
Ordin 21

Ordin[sblock]The girl appeared to be a little wary of Azog's question.  Though her recovery was smooth she looks to be a bit cagey now eyes watching everyone closely between bites of the apple.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 31, 2007)

How old did you say you were, half-elf?

[sblock=ooc]Where'd the apple come from? lol[/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 31, 2007)

"Almost eighteen.  You want me to take you to the church?"

OOC: Azog gave her trail rations.  I just liberally interpreted that to be an apple and some cheese.


----------



## okuth0r (Oct 31, 2007)

Lass, we do be out here to find some children before trouble finds them, mayhap you can tells us where they are or not, we must move. Tell me tho, how is it you survived the fire at the orphanage last winter?



ooc? [sblock]Trying to unsettle her a little by asking a way off topic question, and see if she knows when the orphanage burned, not sure if ordin knew, think so. Trying to sound diplomatic, dont know if i need a chack or not, just trying to get another responce. i dont trust her, and that would be i trust her less than i dont trust those i just met in the gorup...lol [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 31, 2007)

Aidan moves behind Ordin, and readies his crossbow so that the small half-elf can't see it. 

[sblock=Question] How long ago did the place burn down? [/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 31, 2007)

Ordin's question causes the girl the clam up immediately,  "I don't talk about that night.  I don't ever want to remember any of it."  She chews the last bite of the apple in stony silence, but when Ordin insists she lowers her eyes and explains in a quiet voice her lip trembling, "It was early this summer, not last winter.  The smoke was everywhere in our room when I woke up.  Iola and Quetana woke everyone up, but when they opened the door to the hall the flames sucked into the room and burned them alive."  Jeva shudders and starts crying, "I'll never forget their screams... I... I saw it melt their faces off... their skin was bubbling and falling off."  The apple falls from her hand as she covers her face and cries,  "Everyone was coughing and passing out so I jumped out the window.  I twisted my ankle in the fall, and I kept yelling for others to jump, but no one ever did." The girl continues to sob into her hands.

OOC: The timeline is right.  It was early summer.
Sense Motive - DC 23:
Aidan 0
Dimlez 4
Luger 16
Azog 5
Turn 3
Ordin 20


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 31, 2007)

Are you injured now Jeva?


[sblock=ooc]I have terrible rolls! lol. Every part of this seems like a set up, but she's covering it up nicely. I hate to say it, but she just about has Aidan convinced.....dang it[/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 31, 2007)

Aidan: Drawing a crossbow and loading unnoticed within close conversational distance will take a couple of opposed rolls.  You lucked out there- She got a Nat 1 on both Spot and Listen.
Move Silently: 14
Sleight of Hand: 15

Kn History - DC 15:
Aidan: 16
Ordin: 17
Aidan & Ordin:[sblock]With this area being as remote and undeveloped as it is, there are still structures from the ancient Dhakanni empire scattered through the Eldeen reaches.  There is supposed to be a monastery from that period known as Droskar's Crucible in the foothills of the Byeshk Mountains.  Neither of you have ever been of course.  The monastery dates from a period when the empire was well in decline.  (The Dhakanni empire was an ancient civlization of hobgoblins and other goblinoids that once stretched across Khorvaire.  It had fallen into ruins long before the Five Nations had even been an idea- before humankind had arrived on Khorvaire even.)[/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 31, 2007)

Jeva sniffles, "No.  I don't want to live out here any more though.  Will you take me back to your town?"


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 31, 2007)

Azog smiles wickedly at the whole situation. "Tell me little one, who cut off your wings? I _know_ this game. If you want our help, you will hafta be more truthful with yer uncle Azog now. Do right by us and we'll do right by you. What say you?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 31, 2007)

Jeva, are there any more structures near this mountain you speak of? Or does this lumberjack you spoke of live totally isolated?


----------



## Corpseflower (Oct 31, 2007)

Jeva flushes at Azog's bold statement, “Elara was a good woman.  It was for my own good! She did this to us to make us better, she said.  I was born... different.  She said the Dark Six were in me and she did everything she could to save my soul, Host bless her.  She did everything for us.  And now she's gone..."Jeva begins sniffling and then sobbing quietly at the memories.
Sense Motive DC 17
Aidan 9
Dimlez 13
Luger 19
Azog 19
Turn 13
Ordin 14
Luger & Azog:[sblock] It was very subtle, but when she flushed- that was definitely anger not embarassment.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 31, 2007)

"I knew little of this matter, but from what i have seen this night, both here and in the orphanage ruin, Elara earned her fiery death. If the Host does indeed bless her as she deserves, she's burning still. But do _not_ try my patience Pixy. You may decieve others, but you cannot hide your intent from me. I just gave you a chance to earn my trust, and you threw it away. I do not blame you for how you feel. Therefore, i will give you annother because of what we share, but had you not been a child of nature, you would be dead right now."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2007)

*"It seems that she was indeed a torturer and a piece of scum.  Ha! She did earn that death. Though, it would have been more fun if she was to die in the freeze winds. Its a much slower and painful death." *Dimzel says with a sadistic smile.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 1, 2007)

Okay- we're at a semi stale mate.  She isn't going to convince all of you that everything is on the up and up now matter how long she tries.  You want to take her with you or no?  Either way let's get this show on the road.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 1, 2007)

"Quit bothering the damn imp. If you boys want to play twenty questions you can do it elsewhere. I don't care if she's the Mockery's pet succubus, or hell, even one of your so called 'kobolds' in disguise. We need to get on with our primary mission here. We need to recover the missing platoon of children, and make our way back up to town. If this little one backstabs us, then so-be-it. We have priorities."

Luger isn't angry, but the disorder this one little kid is causing amongst the entire group gets under his thick skin. Something about people behaving differently than soldiers just doesn't sit right in his stomache.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2007)

*"He is right, lets move on, let this child rooting here, she has no use for us"* Dimzel says whit a dislike gesture, before starting his walk.-


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 1, 2007)

"I'm against leaving the child behind. I like to keep my friends close, and my enemies even closer. If I have to, I'll carry her myself whether she's willing or not."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 1, 2007)

Aye, bring the child. I do not wish anyone or anything to be left alone out here at night. Besides, she will show us were the Kobolds are camping. Do you mind letting the child walk by you Luger?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 1, 2007)

"That's fine enough. Let's move quickly now. We have dragons to hunt."

Luger walks with a gleam in his eye and a hop in his step thinking of smashin things good.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 1, 2007)

Aidan falls in line behind Luger, keeping a keen eye on the girl.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 2, 2007)

To give you an idea of the distance and direction we are talking about here it will take 14 miles to get there _if_ you can get across a river more than half a mile wide.  If not... it will be a much longer trek.  Azog has a general idea about the size of the valley and distance to the mountain if only by word of mouth.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyone seems to be a little uneasy having the girl in their midst, but she keeps pace with Luger mostly in silence.  A few minutes after deciding to move on Dimlez light blinks out and a couple minutes later the light on Luger does as well.  

Decide what to do about light for the next part of the way.  Light spells only last 20 minutes for you guys.  It will take roughly three hours just to get to the bottom of the valley.  You have three people with darkvision and Turndar has a hooded lantern with him.  Not sure about the rest of you guys.   

The trek into the valley is surprisingly uneventful.  There is no trail but the darkwood trees become more ancient and mammoth in size the further you progress.  Fang has no problem with the trail and those of you who pay attention to such things occasionally catch sight of blood drops or vines that have been hacked through.  It takes nearly three hours to reach the basin of the valley and when you do the terrain finally levels out all the way to the river bank.  Darkmoon river is more than half a mile wide at this point and collects runoff from the mountains and hillsides all around it.  Luckily the fall rains haven't started yet, and the river flows at a slow lazy pace.  The river stretches on in both directions farther than you can see.  It's probably two or three hours till sunrise.

Luger:[sblock]Looking around the riverbank you find a block of wood partially carved into an  owl figurine.[/sblock]  
Dimlez:[sblock]Quickly searching the riverbank you notice a disturbance in the underbrush where it seems likely that canoes had been hidden, but they are gone now.[/sblock] 
Search: 
Aidan: 5 
Dimlez: 21 
Luger: 18 
Azog:8 
Turn: 14 
Ordin: 11


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 2, 2007)

Luger will rather bluntly grab the wooden carving and hold it up to whatever light we have. "What is this?"

Also, some time during the journey Luger will "casually" show one of the cold iron knives to the little girl and ask her rather simply, "Do you recognize this at all?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Aidan reaches into his pouch and produces a sunrod. He activates it and smiles. Some of us can't see in the dark you know.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeva stares flatly at the knife her face blank.  "I told you- Elara did her best to save us from the Six.  She never stopped trying." 

Sense Motive DC 27
Only Luger and Azog are close enough to attempt these checks while on the march.
Luger: 4
Azog: 9


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 2, 2007)

"I honestly have no idea what that means."

Luger continues, trying to talk back to the group, "So how do we deal with this river?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2007)

*"There, in the bushes, I think someone hide some type of boat there."*


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 2, 2007)

"A boat? Well that's convenient."


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 2, 2007)

To clarify- Dimlez found where your kidnappers had hidden _their_ canoes.  They have since used them to get back across the river.  No boats for you!     It was just confirmation that you are on the right trail and that they now probably have a much more significant lead on you.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 2, 2007)

"So where's this boat at?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

It appears either someone is going to have to swim across and bring a boat back, or we will have to walk around.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 2, 2007)

"Well, you know, I don't swim very well, or at all. I also don't drown easy, or at all." Smirking, "I could head over there, grab said boat, and try to bring it back. I would need some kind of light source that would actually work for that, or we could wait 3 hours till dawn. It will take me 30 minutes to cross that distance regardless."

OOC:  Shorthand, load me up with enough stone to keep me from floating (not much considering I already have worse than a -10 to swim), walk half a mile in 30 minutes, maybe longer if the ground is difficult, get said boat and navigate it back either by some normal light method that won't be spoiled by the water, or do so at dawn.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Aidan casts light on Luger. There you go my metallic friend. The water will not put out that magical light. Just be sure to not sink the boat!

[sblock=ooc]That makes 2 lvl 0 spells and 1 level 1 spell cast. When do our spells come back?[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 3, 2007)

Azog examines the item Luger presents to the group, then searches the riverbank, both upstream and downstream. To Luger, he says: "She's saying those are Elara's instruments of torture. The crazy witch tortured those children in that cellar. Probably chained em up with those manacles."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2007)

*"What ever she did, its in the past, and she is more dead than that corpse in the manacles. Let's focus on our current mission, then we can curse her soul if you want." *Dimzel says, as cold as always.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 3, 2007)

Her soul does not need cursed, if she was indeed misguided. Aidan says somewhat sadly. Let us move forward in our quest, every moment we wait is a moment the children could be hurting.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 3, 2007)

"Move forward? You want to swim the river? If not, then we're not moving forward until Luger gets back."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 3, 2007)

I meant move forward with our lives and not dwell on past evils, Azog Aidan replied with a laugh. Or has your heart harden beyond all reproach?


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 4, 2007)

Once Luger's pack is weighted with stones the warforged wades into the river.  It only takes a short walk past the bank before he drops under the water line vanishing from sight.  With Aidan's spell the lot of you can see his glow moving slowly towards the other bank.

The chill of the water would be a hazard for anyone other than a construct, but it isn't even notable to Luger.  The riverbed is an uneven trek across loose silt and the occasional rock or stretch of pebbles and each step raises a murky cloud of silt that trails away downstream.  The force of the current pushes at Luger, but his own natural weight combined with the rocks help to keep him stable.  Snapping turtles hunt in the slower water high above your head and both shrimp and crayfish work the river bed by clinging to algae or claiming the disturbance created in the current by a rock or sunken log.  The only large bodies Luger catches sight of are an eel whipping down the river and whiskered catfish from small to abnormally large scavenging anything they can get their mouths around.  Luger is nearly halfway across the river when his light winks out.  The remaining walk in pitch darkness is alien-  no identifiable sounds, no landmarks, tripping over rocks here and there, unseen things brushing past his body.  After what seems like far too long Luger makes it to the incline of the opposite bank and climbs to shore.



I'm gonna say 45 minutes to cross.  Walking underwater on silt and such with a current can't be as fast as overland.  No big difference, but the light spell only gets you about halfway across as it's good for 20 minutes.  

Str Check (to avoid being carried by the current) DC 10: 12 (the rocks dropped this from 15 so good idea there)
Survival Check to stay on course in the pitch dark DC 15: 13 
You were a little off course, but close so let's say it takes you 15 minutes of taking 20 on Search checks to find the canoes, but you do find them (2), pulled off the bank and shoved into a tangle of shrubs and vines.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if Luger can bring both canoes across. I could possibly hold one to the side of the other while going, but it might be hard to row at the same time. So for now I'll just assume Luger will take one and see if he can't get across the river again to the group.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 4, 2007)

Good thing our Warforged friend is a decent navigator. Many would of became lost when my light spell faded.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 4, 2007)

I would like to point out that he's going to look like swamp thing.


----------



## okuth0r (Nov 5, 2007)

Ordin assumes a position of watch while the construct crosses the river.  There do be no dicipline in this rabble ordin muses as hekeeps his eyes sharp.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 6, 2007)

The wait on the south side of the river seems long when you are sitting in the middle of the forest ears straining at every potential threat.  Time does pass though and eventually Aidan's sunrod dims and finally fails with no sign of Luger.  Turndar is well prepared by that point and calmly lights his lantern and leans back against a tree to wait it out.  Jeva shivers and looks miserable when the wind whips along the river bank, but otherwise doesn't say too much.

Eventually Fang's ears prick up and the wolf looks out to the river bank staring into the darkness.  Soon enough everyone can hear the soft splash of a paddle dipping into water, and moments later a mud and algae caked Luger glides up to the river bank wedged into a narrow canoe that obviously wasn't designed with his bulk in mind.  


The canoe is good for five small creatures.  I'm going to say you can cram four medium sized bodies in.  That's 2 PC's Jeva and Fang with no boat seat.  Figure out how you want to handle that-  some of you paddling across and bringing back the other canoe,  some holding onto the canoe and swimming in the cold-ish water or whatever.  Maybe Aidan can make a call on this to avoid a lengthy debate about the details and keep us moving? 

On the other side the easy slope of the river bank gives way to a steadily more strenuous grade.  Rocky outcroppings covered in moss dot the landscape and it isn't too long into your ascent that the first light of day break begins to filter down through the tightly knit canopy.    The trees on this side of the valley, though still huge don't seem to be as ancient as some of those on the other side of the river.  By the time you reach the valley's rim it is already mid-morning and the fierce sunlight is hard on your tired strained eyes.   

Sitting squat at the foot of an imposing mountain, a ruined monastery comes into view between ancient gnarled trees. Made of simple stone blocks, worn smooth with the passage of time, the stout building is falling apart. Sections of the slanted shale roof have collapsed and portions of the outer wall have crumbled.  Weeds and wild thorn plants run rampant across the field leading up to the place, leaving only the slightest indication of a path that ends at the ruined front  doors. Beyond, an overgrown yard sits in shadow.  Jeva nods, "That's it.  Like I told you."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 6, 2007)

This is the home of the small dragons? Aidan asks quietly. 


[sblock=OOC]I wouldn't mind the swimming thing if it had no real side effects. The Warforged could walk again. I will hang onto the boat, while they row us across. [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 6, 2007)

"Aidan, let me see that scale" says Azog. Once Aiden fishes it out of his pack, Azog has Fang smell it. "I just want Fang to know the scent before we get into a fight with them. Also, if there are none here, it will make tracking them easier.

Oh, and Luger, i meant to ask you, during that skirmish with the spider, were you... uh... damaged?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 6, 2007)

"Just a scratch."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 6, 2007)

Prepare yourselves for battle. I have a feeling that something is in there. It may be kobolds, it may not be kobolds, but there is sure to be a battle here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 6, 2007)

"Dragon men."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 6, 2007)

Aidan looks around at the group. Do we stick together in the attack and come in hard and fast? Or do we split into two groups, and flank?

[sblock=ooc]When do we need to prepare our new spells for the day?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

*"Hard and fast if you please. Power in numbers."* Dimzel states coldly.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 6, 2007)

"Either is fine by me. Both tactics seemingly work well in warfare... and with wenches" says Azog, with an irrepressable smirk.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 6, 2007)

There are apparently two ways into the main area, which means there are 2 ways out of the area. I do not like getting flanked my friends. Aidan stares at the monastery. It would appear to me we have 2 options: try to get inside the main wall quietly, then unleash the furies of hell or draw them out.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 6, 2007)

Nodding at Aidan's words, Azog replies: "I admit, i dont like surprises, especially the variety that comes with a blade in the back. If you would like, Fang and i will go in the back, with one of you, while the rest can go in strong through the front doors. Ultimately, the choice is yours.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 6, 2007)

Since we have worked together before, then it seems logical that I should be the one to go with you. I will try to hold back from my magics for as long as I can. Aidan turns to the others, Make them pay with their very lives. We will hold the smaller, front portal. Go to where the gate is broken and attack from there. The smaller portal will be easier for Azog and myself to hold.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 6, 2007)

Azog assures himself that his longsword is loose in it's scabberd, and ready to be unsheathed, then draws and loads his light crossbow. "I'm eager to see how these "dragon men's" scales fare against the cold hard steel we bring to bare against them."


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 6, 2007)

Something seems to strike Azog suddenly, and he turns to Aiden with a question: "didn't that fairy or whatever it is over there say she _lives_ here?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 6, 2007)

Jeva, the little dragons are here, or is this where you live? Speak the truth this time, as you pushed your luck too far already.

Aidan checks to make sure his weapons are ready and his armor is securely fastened.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

*"Yes..."* Dimzel says, with a pronunciated "s". *"I suggest you speak now with the truth, if you want to remain... unfrozen"* the air surrounding Dimzel starts to chill out, as he gazes upon the girl.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 6, 2007)

Aidan breaks tension, You have snake in your blood huh? Figures. He smiles broadly, but is only half joking.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

*"I wish I have. Would be a rather interesting situation."* Dimzel states, still looking with deadly eyes to the girl.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm delayed by a birthday party I didn't know about for a guy I don't know     Ahh well.  I'll get something up when I get back tonight. Hopefully it won't be all night.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 9, 2007)

Jeva shakes her head and glances sidelong at the monastery.  She looks troubled or apprehensive but explains, "No.  I live on the other side of the valley.  Not far from Elara's.  I've never been this close before.  Fahrick told me about the little dragon men living here so I would know to stay away." 

Yesterday our dsl kept connecting as if it were working, but nothing would load-  web pages Azureus, nothing. I don't know if the network was down or our computer was sucking, but it seems to be fine today.  Wanna storm a monastery?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 9, 2007)

Azog and I will move to the main door. It will be smaller and easier for us to hold. Unless someone else will travel with Azog, then I will help take the whole of the monastery.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 9, 2007)

A handful of large black ravens roosting atop the tower note your approach and begin cawing and ruffling their greasy feathers, but they appear to be your only reception.  The old path that leads up to the ruins ends about 50 feet from the monastery.  Before entering the yard, the path passes between a pair of old stone statues. While one of them is little more than rubble, the other is relatively intact. The  6-foot tall statue is incredibly worn but it can still be made out as a hobgoblin holding aloft a great stone hammer. Moss and creeper vines cover most of its surface.  The remains of a set of ancient darkwood doors are nearly entirely buried under layers of soil and moss.

I'm not entirely clear on your approach.  Are you dividing into 2 groups or remaining as one?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 9, 2007)

[sblock=Approach]From what I understand from the picture, the wall of the monastery has a huge hole in it. Azog and I were going to attempt to hold onto the smaller door, while the main group went in through the hole in the wall. It's more to prevent getting flanked without at least some knowledge of it. [/sblock] 

Black ravens. Death has been or is coming here.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 9, 2007)

Okay- So you and Azog in front, Fang, Turn, Dimlez, Luger, Ordin, and Jeva through the side.  Sounds fine.  Probably a few hours before I post again.  Going to the movies.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 9, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Fang stays with me.[/SBLOCK]

"Death is certainly comming here if there are kobolds around" says Azog. "Lots n lots of death if i have my way."


----------



## okuth0r (Nov 9, 2007)

Luger if you would stand by my side, dimlez, turndar if you would folow. Lass please stay here. Let us see if there is anything in there worth fighting.


OOC [sblock]armour up front, lets do this. (its what ordin enjoys the most...)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 9, 2007)

"Right right. Throw the warforged up front, just like back in Darguun."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 9, 2007)

Azog, I just realized we don't have a melee fighter! Adian says with a laugh. Shall I stand in the front then? I am trained in the ways of war, and would rather not have my cleric friend injured.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 9, 2007)

Once everyone is aligned and ready to go, it is apparent that you can see each other from your two points of entry and otherwise it appears that tall grasses and chunks of stone debris have all but overtaken this small yard. Off to one side, a wooden stable has collapsed into a mound of rotting timbers and moldy straw. The outer wall on the east side has collapsed, leaving the ragged hole Luger and Ordin are standing in.  A stone well is barely visible through the brush in the northwest corner.  Three doors exit into this yard— a pair of double doors to the west, a single door to the north, and a lone door leading into the squat tower in the southeast corner.

ooc: OTS> I kept meaning to answer your question about spell renewal, but forgetting it when I would post.  You need 8 hours of 'downtime' before you can prepare.  It doesn't have to all be sleep, but movement, skill checks, even conversation breaks the 'rest' status.  For every time it is broken you need to tack another hour on to the end of the 8.  Then the prepping takes an additional 15 minutes for a spontaneous caster.  Also you can't regain any spell that you have cast in the previous 8 hours.  So right now it isn't an option.  If at some point you want to hole up and make that happen, that's how it works. For Dimlez it will be the same, but will require 1 hour to prep.

Divine caster's don't require the rest period, but they have a set time of day when their empty slots refresh.  They don't have to _prepare_ all spells then, but they only renew expended slots at that time.  Azog should note when that will be for him.  (Dawn, noon, dusk, and midnight are most common)  At that time he needs to spend an hour to honor his gods and such to regain slots.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 10, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]How about dawn for Cleric spells, and midnight for Druid?[/SBLOCK]

"Actually, i am a melee fighter" says Azog. "I just expect to see our first foes at a distance. I will try to drop one with a quarrel, then switch to sword and shield. There seem to be none in the courtyard, shall we check the doors?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 10, 2007)

Let us rejoin our friends, then we may check the rest of this place.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 10, 2007)

Thought this might be helpful.  It looks like the courtyard is clear on that map, but anything other than the path area is thick brush and vines.  You can just barely make out the well in the NW corner.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 10, 2007)

"If Kobolds live here, they sure don't guard the place very well" says Azog. "I'm starting to have my doubts. Fang, track. Hopefully the place isn't rank with their scent and we can get a clear trail."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 10, 2007)

Hold onto Fang. Aidan looks at the tall grass, Kobolds are not large creatures. They could be in the grass, and I prefer not to have your companion and my friend hurt. The trick is, we need see down into the grass. Either we will have to get higher, get rid of the grass, or potentially suffer a hundred lizards sticking a spear in our butts. Aidan stares at the grass, looking for any sign of movement.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 11, 2007)

"I'm all for settin the grass on fire."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 11, 2007)

*"I dislike fire... though it will be entertained to see little torches run till death."*


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 11, 2007)

Fang sniffs the offered scales in Azog's hand and prowls the courtyard sniffing the path straight through.  Azog steps forward to pull his companion back while the others discuss the tangled weeds in the courtyard, and in doing spots a pair of legs in boots, face down in the brush near the well.  From across the courtyard Dimlez catches sight of the same.

Aidan 7
Dimlez 21
Luger 14
Azog 25
Turn 6
Ordin 5

You can burn the brush, but you may have to wait some time for the fire to die down before going through the courtyard.  Or if you are burning it as you go in, you won't be able to retreat until it dies down. Both options assume it doesn't find anything to spread to in the monastery.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 11, 2007)

It would be fun to watch this place burn, but we cannot control the fire and if the children are in there......


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

*"If we should, first, we must investigate that corpse" *Dimzel points with his thin finger in the direction of the boots.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 12, 2007)

This place seems made of stone, Aidan. Last i heard, stone isn't flammable." Azog heads towards the body, keeping an eye on the tall grass. Fang trails behind him. "I'll check the corpse. Watch my back."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 12, 2007)

Aidan nods and raises his crossbow, keeping a sharp eye out for anything that could harm Azog.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 12, 2007)

The body by the well is face down and mostly stripped of flesh and organs, but just approaching Azog is able to pick out that it was most likely brought down by a large predator.  The pant legs are shredded and ripped below the knees, and the throat was obviously torn out once it was brought down.  Too little remains to take a guess as to who this could have been, but the body is wearing the red and black flannel common to Darkmoon Lumber Consortium's jack's.  He must have been for dead two or three weeks and constantly picked over by scavengers.

This unfortunate's pack is still leaning against the well.  
[Sblock]What was once a block of cheese and bread have expanded into black mold clinging to everything inside but you could still salvage a set of thieves tools, 50 feet of silk rope, a small coinpurse with 42 gp in assorted coins, and a small blue vial. [/sblock]

Nothing stirs in the brush except the occasional breeze.  Even the ravens above seem to be getting used to your presence as they finally give up their incessant cawing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

*"This place is as dead as our new friend, let us leave it, and leave this lier child in it. Maybe, she will run the same faith as his captor. Am I wrong or is that dead man the one that 'took care' of you?" *Dimzel eyes shine as he approach the child, his hands unsee within his strange tunic.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 12, 2007)

Jeva's eye's go wide and she is practically stammering when she responds, "What?!  No, Fahrick is back at the cabin!  You can't leave me here, it isn't safe out here!  I want to go with you!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"This place is as dead as our new friend, let us leave it, and leave this lier child in it. Maybe, she will run the same faith as his captor. Am I wrong or is that dead man the one that 'took care' of you?" *Dimzel eyes shine as he approach the child, his hands unsee within his strange tunic.




"You're confused again. Always jumping to conclusions 'eh?"

Luger is getting impatient.

"Listen, we have good knowledge that the children are here. Let's work a bit more quickly. Forward!"


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 12, 2007)

N, W,  SE Tower, Circle the building outside or something else all together?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

*"Then better start to cooperate, otherwise..."* Dimzel did not finished the frase, but his eyes let anyone predict what he would said. He withdraw his attention from the girld, and followed the others.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2007)

Corpseflower said:
			
		

> N, W,  SE Tower, Circle the building outside or something else all together?




(OOC: I'm having trouble (I usually do) figuring out what's up and what's down. If I was playing a more rangery character I might try discerning where to go, but with Luger I think he'd just pick a direction.)

"Do you all want to split up? Maybe scout out the nearby areas, but stay within yelling distance?"

Luger eyes the way north, considering taking a step in before he hears what people have to say. After another 20 seconds or so, he decides he'll inch forward a bit, and see if there's anything on the other side.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 13, 2007)

I do believe this place is empty, which is a problem Jeva. I do not wish to leave you alone, but I am starting to believe that we must do that very thing soon. You have survived a long while in the wilderness, and did not seem to be fearful of it earlier in the night. What makes you so afraid to be alone now?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 13, 2007)

(OOC: Could Luger somehow make a backpack into some sort of method to carry the little girl around? I find it kinda funny and silly, a warforged walking around with a little kid looking out over his shoulders, and I'd be amused.)

"You know, these little kids are probably closer to my age than you all."

Luger ponders that for a bit.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 13, 2007)

*"Time is a tricky thing. But letting that dinner subject aside, I'll suggest that we must make haste. Time, coming back to it, slips away like clouds." *the alchemist make an artistic, though ironic gesture. *"Ether let the child to rot here, or bring her with us. But make up you minds quick, if you want to save the other, no so lier children"*


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 13, 2007)

Azog pilfers the backpack. "This man has been dead for weeks. Big predator by the looks of it. Has 42 gold coins in the pack, and this vial. Possibly a potion. Theres also 50 feet of rope, and what looks like some lock picks. As for this place, i agree with Aidan. It seems as dead as this corpse. However, whoever this guy was, he seems like a treasure hunter of sorts. Might be wise to look around a bit." On a sudden impulse, Azog finds a stone and drops it in the well, listenning intently.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 13, 2007)

Does anyone know who this man is? I assume he came from the town. If we know of this man, we should inform whoever cares for him of his death. It would be the very least we can do. Aidan sees Azog toss the object down the well and catches onto what he's thinking. He strains to hear the stone splash.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 13, 2007)

The stone falls for several seconds and lands with a *plop.*  The well still has water in its depths.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 13, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> (OOC: Could Luger somehow make a backpack into some sort of method to carry the little girl around? I find it kinda funny and silly, a warforged walking around with a little kid looking out over his shoulders, and I'd be amused.)



That's fine.  I like the idea so that works for me   I'm imagining that you loosened up the straps as far as you could and her legs go through the bottom loops.  So she's riding piggyback, but sandwiched between you and the pack, with straps under her legs.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 13, 2007)

Luger will take a peak through the door to the north, longsword and shield both ready to go if they become necessary.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 13, 2007)

The north door out of the courtyard opens into a long hallway.  A shattered statue once occupied the end of the hallway on the right, but now only it's feet remain on the pedestal.  Among the rubble surrounding the base you can make out a few pieces that are still intact.  A muscled forearm clutches a hammer, part of a bald goblinoid head stares up blankly, stone slabs carved into fabric robes are here and there...

Just across the hall at an angle, a door stands halfway open and isolated beams of morning sunlight filter over a mountain of rubble.  To the left the hall extends further into the monastery and complete darkness.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 13, 2007)

"I grow weary of this. Now that we know there are no monsters hiding in the grass, lets find those kobolds." He presents Fang with the scale again. "Fang, track."


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 13, 2007)

Fang dutifully begins pacing and looking for the scent, but after criss-crossing the trails in the courtyard whines in frustration.  _Every_ trail carries the scent and he can't distinguish the freshest one.

Survival: DC 15 (requires the Track feat) 
Fang: 12 (7+5)


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 13, 2007)

"It's ok Fang, heel." Azog fondles Fang's ears for a bit. "Well, they _are_ here. It would seem their scent is so overwhelming, Fang can't pick out a specific one." He takes a step towards the west door, then stops abruptly and slaps himself. "Damn it all! I nearly forgot i had these." Azog pulls the child's clothing, given by her mother at the Duck, from his pack and gets Fang to smell them. "Hopefully, now we're in business. Fang, track."


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 13, 2007)

This time Fang sniffs for some time before settling on the wider trail leading to the open double doors.  Beyond the double doors is a small dark hall.  Littered with mounds of debris and years worth of dead leaves, it is clear that a narrow path winds inside taking a turn north where another hallway intersects ahead.  Just inside the entrance there is a door north and south before the hallway ends in a T.  Double doors, partly opened, continue on straight ahead.


Survival: DC 15 (requires the Track feat)
Fang: 23 (17+5)
Not as much time as I would have like here.  You get the general idea.  More later, but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 13, 2007)

Aidan curses quietly to himself, I hate indoor fighting.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 13, 2007)

*"Lets finish this, doom to our enemies!" *Dimzel says, pushing froward.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 14, 2007)

Azog grunts his amusement. "I like a good fight, indoors or out. At least indoors, ya don't hafta fight in the rain. Before we head too far down the hallway, lets try the north and south doors first. As i stated earlier, i'm not too keen on getting a blade in the back. Fang, heel."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 14, 2007)

Just makes it harder for me to avoid hitting you guys in a fight. I have ways around it though. Aidan says smiling. 

OOC: If the door alternate, then we can open them one at a time as a full group, but if they appear straight across the hall from each other, split and open them at the same time? I will have Aidan stand back and watch down the hall. He will have a surprise for anyone coming down it.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 14, 2007)

The closed doors are directly across from each other.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 14, 2007)

Azog move to the first set of doors and opens the northern one.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 14, 2007)

Aidan will place his back to the eastern (the right side) wall and watch the hallways.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2007)

Dimzel remains at an equal distance from one door and the other.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 14, 2007)

Azog moves to open the door, but finds that it's stuck fast.  The priest backs up and throws his shoulder into it. The door creaks, but doesn't budge so the muscled half-orc steps back and slams a boot into the ancient darkwood.  With a loud crack, the door finally gives way and opens, shattering an ancient wooden chair propped against it on the other side.  The room beyond is dark and smells deeply of dust and decay.

Though far too dark to see properly, Azog's eyes are well suited such conditions. While Turndar lights his lantern again the priest examines the room in shades of gray.  A set of mummified remains rest in the center of the chamber. Wearing frock with a heavy smith's apron, the corpse has the shattered shards of a glass vial in one papery husk of hand and a scrap of ancient parchment in the other.  Even without light, Azog catches the dull luster of metal tucked into this archaic monk's belt.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe you should let a human do it next time Azog, you half-orcs are so weak. Aidan couldn't resist poking fun at the half-orc, even though he realized that Azog was much stronger than he.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2007)

*"Quit the socials already. Open the other door, and lets continue with this. "*


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 15, 2007)

Azog smiles at Aidan. "Yeah, yeah. Meanwhile, i've already scouted the room at a glance, while you're still wrestling with the prehistoric skills to light a fire, in order to see. I guess this is a case of the weak leading the blind. And i'd rather be the weak one, how about you?" Becomming serious, he says: "Monks by the look of them, glass shards in one hand, guessing a potion vial. A bit of parchment in the other, might be your type of thing, that. Some metal on them, which is strange. I didn't think monks used weapons or armor. And no, i'm not refering to fighting monks, but rather the fat, bald, and stupid variety. The kind that lives in a monastery like this one and spends all day praying and stareing at their navels. What intrigues me the most is how they died. They backed a chair up against the door, which held it closed until we came along. So what happenned? This bears investigation." Moving boldly forward, Azog enters the room with the intention of examining the bodies, and especially the metal item. He muses to himself: "_Could it be a knife? Did they kill themselves? Why in the hells would they do that. They had blocked the door in order to preserve their lives. Hmmm._"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2007)

*"I suppose they killed themselves by drinking the content of the vials, probably arsenic or some other poison. I could be able to determine, that, if theres some traces still in those vials. Of course I will need my laboratory. They seem to barred themselves here, afraid of someone or something outside. Terrible enough to make them take their own lives."*


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 15, 2007)

Azog holds the blue vial before Dimzel. "Do you think you could identify this one by smell? My guess is its probably a healing potion, but you're the alchemist."


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 15, 2007)

Dimlez:[sblock]
You didn't make the roll for that one (DC 25), but I'll give you a circumstance bonus to make up the difference since you are an alchemist and it has to be the most common potion ever.  It's Cure Light Wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 15, 2007)

Azog steps in to the room and kneels to get a better look at the weapon poking out of the monk's belt.  It turns out to be a light silver hammer.

If you remove it:[sblock]In design the hammer is like a lighter blacksmith's hammer, but more smooth- sleek.  It appears to be functional but as a smaller weapon, not a smithing hammer.  A dragon wraps up the haft of the hammer providing grips and it's head becomes the hammer's head.[/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 15, 2007)

The parchment is brittle but with careful handling can probably be unrolled safely. 

Assuming you do so...

The script on the scroll is brief, but written in broad calligraphy to fill the page.  The words are obviously in a goblin dialect, but ancient.  It may take a minute to work out.

Reading the scroll is going to require Decipher Script DC 20.  Normally that is a trained only skill but if you already speak goblin and are just trying to muddle through a much older version than contemporary I'll allow it untrained.  That either means Aidan or Luger can read it by taking 20 (and 2 minutes time).
If you do so...
[sblock]“Forgive me, dark father of the forge, my toils shall never be enough.”[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2007)

*"Your guessing was right my half orc fellow. It is indeed a potion to restore light wounds."* Dimzel says after snifing the vial. He shakes it a bit to see how the liquid moves.* "It seems to be in good shape, I bet it still works, though I won't drink something that has been in the hands of a corpse for about some years."*


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 15, 2007)

"Mmmm. Silver. Could be useful" says Azog, slipping it into his pack. He glances around the room more thoroughly now that he's in it. If he sees nothing of intrest, he will go and open the south door, that is if Dimlez didn't already.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

Aidan stands staring down the hallway, Well, did you find anything worth finding?


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 15, 2007)

"Silver light-hammer, i think. Magnificent workmanship. Those old-empire Hobgobs sure knew how to make weapons. Not sure at this point if its pure silver or alchemical silver. Putting off casting Detect Magic on it until we either get more such items or until we are done here. That ok by you?"

"The corpse is also holding a note, writen i think in the Goblin tongue. I say i think because most of it looks like chicken scratches to me, despite the commonalites between Goblin and Orc. Anyone who actually understands Goblin is welcome to read it. Actually, i'm really intrested in hearing what it says. The whole 'set-up' is disturbing to me."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

Hand it over then, and we shall see what it says. Aidan carefully takes the parchment and begins attempting to read it. It's very old. "Forgive me, dark father of the forge, my toils shall never be enough." Aidan shrugs, Meant more to me before I read it. Of course, I'm not well versed in religion, as I'm guessing the Dark Father implies either a deity or a powerful person.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 15, 2007)

"So it was indeed suicide. He felt unworthy of his God and took his own life. And blocked the door so no one would stop him. Though this explains the mystery that was nagging me, it raises other even more disturbing thoughts. Such as, i didn't think a hobgoblin could ever be such a religious zealot. They worship for the power it grants them. I've never heard of one committing suicide out of sheer love for his diety. I wonder what power was worshiped here." Azog will try the South door now. 

Looking around before trying it, he asks: "Where are Luger and Ordin? And that pixy is with Luger. After this door, before we head down the hallway, i want to know if we are staying together or splitting up. Judging from these corridors, it will be hard for more than 2 or 3 people to fight when it happens."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 15, 2007)

"I'll go whichever way you damn well want, but I don't like this place either way."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

Agreed. Magic may prove difficult also. Continue to open the doors while I watch the hallway. We could split into two groups, open the doors on each side. I'd rather not leave the doors unopened, even if they are empty.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 15, 2007)

The door on the other side of the hall swings open easily revealing- not much of anything.  The small room is empty save for a series of small hooks on the wall and a table.  The tattered remains of a couple of moth eaten traveling cloaks hang from hooks.  On what is left of the cloaks a black circle with stylized flame in the center is still barely visible.

A broad field worker's hat lies forgotten on the table.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2007)

Angry, Dimzel shouts *"This scum has lead us to an empty monastery, with nothing else than dead corpses!"* he approaches the girl, his icy eyes locked on hers. *"You better start speaking truth, otherwise I will froze your lier heart, you filthy vermin!" *


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

Aidan kneels before the girl, I am above threats Jeva, and above killing the someone who has not harmed me. If the child I am looking for dies, your life will follow. If you cannot help us, then please leave or shut up.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 15, 2007)

Eyes wide Jeva leans over Luger's shoulder to face Dimlez when he shouts at her. In a hissing whisper the girl chides him, "Shhh! Are you crazy?!  They'll know we're here!!"  When Aidan follows up by snapping at her, the young girl looks flustered, "I... I did help you. I led you here!  I don't know this place I've never been inside!"

 Red faced she pats Luger on the shoulder, "Let me down mister! I don't like this.  I don't want to go with you anymore.  I'm going back to Elara's!"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

Aidan smiles, Heed your own words Jeva, keep it down. We have to explore this place since we have no other leads for the children right now. As for you, you will stay with us. I do not trust you enough to let you leave us now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 15, 2007)

(I've been trying to figure out what lier was for a long time now. I just now realized that you mean "liar.")

"I'm sorry runt, but Elayra's is still a bit far off. We'll deal with whatever is here first, then you're free."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2007)

OOC: Sorry, my speaking is horrible I know =P I'm doing the best I can XD

*"Yesss....You'll came with us... I'm sure the kobolds will love to taste your sweat meat child. Oh and about the stealth... I'm afraid ...." *the alchemist inhales. *"THERE IS NO ONE HERE!" *he shouted.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

OOC: It's okay Vosa, I speak terrible English too and I'm from America! If you don't spell something correctly I will "sblock" edit for you if you don't find that rude. If you do, then I won't! I'd rather make friends on here than make people not like me.


Aidan frowns at Dimzel. We have much we have not looked into yet......friend., Aidan says forcefully, as though it pained him to call Dimzel a friend. He children have been here I believe, so this trip was not a total waste. Besides, if we need to, this would be an ideal place to rest.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 16, 2007)

Azog looks to see which cloak has the most well preserved emblem, and stuffs it in his pack. "I'll see if anyone in town can identify that mark when we get back." Leaving the room, Azog ignores his companions and their chatter, and starts down the hallway towards the west. "Split or stay together, its all the same to me, but if we do split, lets make sure each group has someone who can see in the dark. As for myself, i'm going to see what's behind those double doors at the end of the hall. Come Fang." As an afterthought, he adds: "Oh, and that potion didnt come off the mummified corpse, it came off the corpse in the courtyard. That one's still relatively fresh." Azog unloads his crossbow and straps it in place on his back. Drawing his longsword and readying his shield, he strides into the cross section of the T, prepared to go through the double doors.



[SBLOCK=OOC]Don't worry Voda Vosa, we get what you're saying. Mostly.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

Without saying a word, Aidan follows Azog, crossbow at the ready.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, in general I havn't had any problems understanding anybody. It's just that every time you said "lier" I thought you actually meant "lier" which means something akin to "Ambusher"... and nobody ever says that in that sense of the word. It sort of made sense with respect to commenting about the little girl... she did ambush us... but it was getting in my head.[/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 16, 2007)

Past the arched double doors is what could only have been the chapel.  Pews of darkwood lie tipped over and covered in dust on either side of this ancient shrine. At the far end sits a large ceremonial anvil with a hammer and tongs afixed to the front.  Obviously the pulpit of some long forgotten abbot.  Pieces of rusted metal curl from the borders of a high and narrow window frame behind the pulpit and ruined tapestries depicting the same emblem on the cloaks hang to either side.  There are two stone buttresses centered in the room which support a soaring ceiling.  The light from Turn's lantern leaves the ceiling in gloomy shadows, but those of you with darkvision can make out faded religious iconography plastering every surface. Set into alcoves overlooking the chapel from ten feet up are spartan stone representations of what are presumably ancient saints and heroes.

Spot: DC 15 (you guys can roll this one)
[sblock]Bones are scattered here and there around the room under and between the pews.[/sblock]

Voda> Your English is phenomenal compared to my Spanish or Greek  
I will describe some of this room in more detail if it is clear that you are taking a little time to investigate.  You have the view from just inside the door right now.


----------



## okuth0r (Nov 16, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1376888
Spot 11
Ordin's voice booms deep and clear from teh hallway.
This do be a whirlwind. No structure, or command, no methodology, nothing. The force of arms is determined by numbers and skill, so let us stand together, not apart bickering. Also, quit threatening the child, it gets us no where. We focus on what we need, and that is to find the children, if the child turns out to be a threat, we will deal with her then. Now, lets us *as one * continue.

Ordin has been trying to be central to all the various people, in order to dash to aid, also looking for signs of disturbance, dust, or dirt, or trails in such.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

This "child" is older than perhaps all of us except you good dwarf. And as I said to Jeva earlier, I am above such petty threats but her life is directly connected to that little girl I am here to find.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2007)

[sblock=Spot] "1"  I won't put the link, its too shameful ha ha. [/sblock]

*"Fine then, I will stop threaten the child. Lets make haste." *Dimzel says, entering the room, but then, a could of dust rush into his eyes, leaving him blind for the moment. *"Damnation!"*


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 16, 2007)

Spot check (1d20+8=25)

Azog cautions the others: "Careful lads, this room is littered with bones. they're everywhere. Now they may be old ones, but we wont know until we examine a few, so stay sharp." Azog edges his way into the cathedral towards his left (south i assume), keeping close to the wall at all times. As a disturbing reminder, he remembers the webbed hanging corpse in the orphanage ruin, and searches the cieling. He also makes it a point to examine each alcove before crossing it.

"Be wary of that altar as well. Even long forgotten gods retain some power in their places of worship."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

Sacrifical chamber perhaps? I can think of little other reason as to why a "holy" place would have so many scattered dead among it.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 16, 2007)

"Simply put, the doors were open a bit. Regardless of what this room was long ago, it could have become the lair of some beast. Like the one that tore that woodsman up in the courtyard."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

I do not know much about animals or nature, but why would an animal drag the bodies back into this place and not drag the one outside in? The kill was old enough to give the creature time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2007)

*"These might be bones from a kobold fest. Lets see if they are fresh enough."* Dimzel knes and pick up one bone.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 17, 2007)

Turn follows Dimlez with his lantern.  The alchemist kneels to examine one and notices quite a variety among the remains.  There are humanoid bones, but also animal and small humanoids.  From where you are some of them look quite old, but others are more fresh with dried shreds of ligament still attached.  While kneeling you catch sight of a small body between the pews, but further up closer to the alter. 

From the south wall Azog notes two spiraling staircases in the east corners leading up to a hallway with a balcony that overlooks the chapel.  At an angle you can see that the altar is draped with thick chains.

Azog: Spot 21 (13+8)
Only Azog sees this, but I'm not going to Sblock it.
Edging further along the wall you scan the ceiling and alcoves.  Something catches your eye on the back side of the flying buttress.  Amid the iconography of the painted ceiling 
three dark stalactites hang completely out of place.  You have just enough time to note it as odd before a ring of eyes circling one of the 'stalactites' snap open and it unfurls like an umbrella, a dark rocky squid with too many eyes dropping towards you.  The image barely has time to register before most of the majority of the chapel is enveloped in shadowy illumination, with wisps of smoky shadow snaking out like tendrils.  Then it expands in another orb, then another until the chapel becomes some kind of hazy otherworld and even your natural ability to see without light can't cut through the gloom.  

Everyone else-
Azog is just over halfway into the chapel when his area is engulfed in deep shadows down to his knees. In quick succession the rest of the chapel follows.  Turn's lantern is muted so much that it appears like it could be underwater from far away.  Likewise the sunlight from the broken window now seems murky and incapable of illuminating the room.  From around the pillars near the ceiling you can make out movement, something hovering or swirling through the haze towards you.

Init:
Luger 22
Dimlez 15
Ordin 15
Azog 13 (Fang will act on your init)
Darkness 13
Aidan 11
Turndar 6

Azog was able to act in the surprise round, technically before the darkness went into effect.  So you've got 1 Standard Action to burn then the first regular round starts.


EDIT: I neglected to mention that there is a door in the south wall.  My mistake.  Azog is only 5' away from it, so that is another option.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 17, 2007)

Azog is on the map based on where he was when things got dangerous.  Everyone else choose a square.  I neglected to give the map a grid.  I'll fix that on the next round, but for now across the top it should be A-I running Left to Right, and top to bottom the rows are 1-6.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I should have kept my crossbow.   
Nice maps btw.   
[/SBLOCK]

"Why do i always hafta be right about everything? Damned darkness! If you're near a wall, put your back to it and kill anything that comes at you. These things glided down from the ceiling, so they may be able to fly. Can _anyone_ cancel out this magical darkness?" As he speaks, Azog moves forward alog the wall (1 sq.), so that his back is to the door, fang trailing behind (Azog B6, Fang C6) and readies himself by casting True Strike. (Surprise round done,) now Azog and Fang will attack the first tentacle beast that comes within melee range.

[SBLOCK=Spells]
Spells: Druid -- Level 0: 3, Level 1: 2
Spells: Cleric -- Level 0: 3, Level 1: 2+1

Druid Lvl 0 (DC=12): Cure Minor Wounds, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic.
Druid Lvl 1 (DC=13): Cure Light Wounds, Entangle.
Cleric Lvl 0 (DC-12): Cure Minor Wounds, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic.
Cleric Lvl 1 (DC=13): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, DOMAIN: True Strike.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 17, 2007)

I do not have the daylight spells, only a minor light spell, which I doubt would be enough.


[sblock=My turn]

Aidan will be hopefully behind the melee fighters, and will cast Magic Missle. [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 17, 2007)

Luger will move to E-3 and ready an action to attack anything that attacks him first.

"I've never seen this trick before."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2007)

Dimzel is next to Azog, at the left. He will use Cobras breath in north direction. 
*"Taste my serpent tongue."* he says before spitting the venom.

OOC: creatures in a 10 foot cone must make a fortitude save or take 3(http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1379318) points of con damage


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

Knew he was part snake! Aidan jokes as he prepares his own spell.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay Voda> Azog had taken a 5' step so for you to be left of him you have the corner.  Turndar was with you providing light so he is placed accordingly.  
I placed Ordin by Luger making the defensive wall Aidan wanted to be behind.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 18, 2007)

22
Luger grips his longsword and stands his ground carefully watching the forms swirling through the shadow.  The forged is ready to take a swing as soon as anything gets close enough.  Jeva wails in terror over his shoulder.

15
Dimlez looks up from the bones as darkness explodes throughout the room.  The alchemist is on his feet with a spell on his lips in no time and having cast it focuses on the rings of dull red eyes high above, waiting for them to come into range.  (You'll need to ready an action since they are still 20' above you right now.  You'll act just before them on count 13, with that becoming your new init count)

Ordin is next.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

[sblock=Readied Action]Aidan will cast Magic Missile at the closest creature. This is the part where I love warmages, since they add their INT modifier to their damage rolls. [/sblock]


----------



## okuth0r (Nov 19, 2007)

Ordin swiftly and calmly glides into action, there are foes to be dispatched.

//Move to C3, (i think thats a 5 foot step? not sure which is me...i think e4) drawing Katana as i do (drawing as part of my move action, Ready attack the one at C4 with 2 hands on the weapon (or you can roll, didnt realize i went before they were ground level and had it all rolled).  
attack 1d20+6-> [19,6] = (25) Roll 
Possipable Critical, 1d20+6-> [10,6] = (16) Confirm 
Damage 1d10+4-> [10,4] = (14) Roll 
If critical 1d10+4-> [6,4] = (10) Critical damage //


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 19, 2007)

E4 is you.  Sorry, I should have maybe included a key for icons again.  Getting to C3 requires 10' of move though.  D3 or D4 is doable with 5', but D3 will put you in front of Luger- probably not what you want.  Rolling now is good, but to hit them you will also have to Ready an Action like 'Attack the first one that comes close enough'.  I'll assume you are in D4, with a readied action (using your rolls) unless you say otherwise.

Azog & Fang are up.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 19, 2007)

Azog, quite surprised that he's not alone, moves up beside Turn (B5) with Fang beside him (C5) and both will ready attack the first one to come near, if more than one approach, they concentrate on the one in B4

Azog swings his Longsword with magically guilded deadly accuracy.
1d20+5+20=45, 1d8+3=11
OOC: LOL! Nat 20. Spell wasted  Umm, since its the same swing, i dont know if True Strike applies to confirm, but will roll it as if it does. If you rule against, deduct 20 from the confirm roll.
Confirm: 1d20+5+20=30, 1d8+3=5

Fang attacks: 1d20+3=21, 1d6+1=4
I doubt he can trip these but what the hell, its free for him so: 
Trip/str check (1d20+4=24, 1d20+1=15)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 19, 2007)

_Thats some lucky rolls you have there._


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 20, 2007)

On 13-

Guided by The Host Azog waits for the the rocky squid-thing to drop into range.  The darkness deepens above him when two of those things spread their tentacles and drop like  stones through the darkness.  At the last second Azog swings at one of them with all of his force shearing tentacles away and burying his sword deep in its body.   Blood sprays across the room running down the blade.  The the thing drops to the ground- spasming dead weight dragging the half-orc's sword with it until he is able to wrench it free.
Damage: 16  I don't see any reason True Strike shouldn't confirm your crit for you.

In the second that his sword was lodged in the body of the first attacker another one drops. Fang leaps for it muzzle bared, but the dull red eyes are hidden by stony membrane and tentacles in darkness.  Fang's jaws snap on thin air. 
Concealment 20%: 08

Just as the second on is lashing out with it's tentacles toward the priest, Ordin steps forward slicing clean and true.  The dwarf's katana passes fully through the rocky hide of the creature as soon as it makes the mistake of getting too close.  The creature hovers for a second longer and before dropping to the stone floor writhing in a growing pool of blood.
Damage: 14 (not quite a crit)

Luger tunes out Jeva's screaming to the best of his ability and waits as spread tentacles and membrane drop toward him from above. (Your readied attack action kicks in now.)


Dimlez waits, prepared to spew poison, but his compatriot's blades are too fast.  Cursing to himself, the alchemist reconsiders and saves his spell. (You all act on 13, but the other guys beat you within 13 (higher init bonuses).  You can save the spell since technically it wouldn't have been cast until just now when you have no target in range.)


Luger's readied action is up now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2007)

Luger's attack roll. (1d20+6=20, 1d8+3=4) 

Miss Chance (1d100=97) 

(I'm guessing that's a hit, though weak.)

Luger swings out at the beasts clouded in darkness, but only landing a scratch.

"Little girl, shut your hole so that I can kill this damn thing! Unless you think making me deaf is going to help somehow!"


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 20, 2007)

Luger manages to split the rocky membrane, but his blade doesn't cut nearly deep enough 
to stop the nightmare.  It slams into the warforged, snaking out with tentacles grasping for his neck, but a blow that might have knocked a flesh and bone being cold doesn't even phase the construct. 

Slam: 19 (14+5)

Aidan now.  Also the map above has been updated to be current, but you may need to hit refresh to replace your browser's cache of the old one.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 22, 2007)

I would normally advance things by now, but I assume most of you are tied up with the holiday weekend.  I'll roll for Aidan's magic missile if I he hasn't had a chance to check in by tomorrow.  Happy Thanksgiving.  Enjoy the fam and all your crazy relations.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 22, 2007)

Aidan will cast magic missile. 

(ooc: lol I don't want to catch any of the others in a burning hands attack. So, here's the damage roll for magic missile.)


http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1386912 6


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 22, 2007)

(I'm not on holidays. What do you celebrate anyway at this time of the year?)


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 22, 2007)

Aidan's bolt of force streaks through the shadowy darkness and slams into the squid-like abomination hovering above Luger.  The thing sways in the air with the impact and drops to the stone floor with a hole blasted out of it's rocky hide.  

The shadows continue to swirl through the room.  The only thing you can hear is the clink of each others gear and armor and Jeva's sobs.

Aidan> Don't forget the intial +1 damage for Magic Missile (1d4+1 is the base).  So yours are +5 and that one did 7 total.  

Voda> Thanksgiving.  Today is the beginning of the holiday seasons in the US.  Generally the extended family gathers, eats too much, watches football and gossips or whatever.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 22, 2007)

(Like chrismas here then =P)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks, forgot about that. I kinda posted in a hurry since I was supposed to be on my way to my parents house.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 23, 2007)

Azog patiently waits for the darkness to fade. "Is anyone injured?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 23, 2007)

I do believe Luger got scratched up some. The sound of claws on metal is rather........uncomfortable at best. Aidan laughs.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 23, 2007)

"The sounds of battle drowned out everything else for myself. Luger, are you indeed damaged?"


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 23, 2007)

Shadows continue to roil through the chapel even after the tentacles near Azog cease their twitching.  The one in front of Luger continues to flail around in agony flopping on the floor, but it slows and eventually stops as blood pools on the stone.  The darkness remains.
Azog[sblock]As the tentacles slow and loosen each of the creatures drops a small stone.[/sblock] 
Spot - DC 20
Aidan: 17
Dimlez 11
Luger 6
Azog 28
Turn 11
Ordin 1


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 23, 2007)

Azog kneels beside the nearest creature and drives his blade into one of its eyes. "I'm gonna assume that's about where it's head is. Just makin sure can't hurt. What say you we get a proper look around now, lads?" Reasured this one is dead, he move to the others, repeating the process.

Once sure they are all dead, he heads up the Northern stairway. "I'll make sure there are none more up this side. Could someone look up the southern stairwell? Look around as you like, but please don't touch the altar before i can get a good look at it. Something about it just doesn't look right."

[SBLOCK=Corpseflower]
Azog pockets the stones one by one, making sure everyone else is either busy or doesn't have line of sight to see him pick them up (IE. behind him, unable to see anything but general movement). Once up the stairs and alone, hopefully, he examines the stones closely. Hopefully his uneasiness about getting caught looting will translate into his lie about the altar.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 23, 2007)

Dimlez>[sblock]The shadows abruptly recede inexplicably leaving the corner of the room where Dimlez and Turn are standing free of supernatural darkness.  Turn's lantern is restored to it's proper brilliance, but only affords both he and Dimlez a view of a the edges of the darkened area which appear to be mostly spherical and encompassing the chapel with the exception of a the corner from where Turn stands to just past the door on the south wall. [/sblock] 

Ordin>[sblock]This is just here to make someone paranoid.  Carry on, Carry on.[/sblock]

Azog>[sblock]I gave you a Sleight of Hand roll with +5 circumstance for the shadows.  Only Dimlez, Turn, and Ordin were close enough to potentially see anything.  You got the stones from the two at your feet.  The other one is further away though you can check it too if you like.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Corpseflower]Yes, he will get it at the time he makes sure it (the 3rd one Luger and Aidan killed) is dead, but not if they are near him. As Azog states to the others to look around, he'll wait for Luger and Aidan to move around before pocketing it. If they dont move away, he will 'slip and fall' over it and grab it while he's down.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 23, 2007)

Aidan moves over to inspect Lugers damage. Nothing but a scratch to one as tough as he! He proclaims, trying to draw some sort of emotion from the warforged. Upon seeing that he failed, he simply pats Luger on the back and turns to watch the hallway.





[sblock=OOC] All those sblocks have me worried as hell lol. Is something going on that Aidan doesn't know?  [/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 25, 2007)

Being a highly fortified construct has its advantages.  Though the rocky squid had slammed into Luger hard enough to be audible throughout the chapel the forged's adamantine plating isn't even scratched.

Azog carefully makes his way through the murky chapel, but nonetheless trips over the corpse of the creature by Luger on his way to the northeastern stairs.  He's standing up when the shadows blink out and the natural dreary light of midmorning is restored through the broken window.  Turn's lantern does a better job of giving everything a warmer glow- including the oversized wolf lurking in the double doors.  Standing chest high against the tallest of you with lips curled away from imposing white canines, it eyes the lot of you.  Smaller wolves cross the hallway behind it yipping now.  It takes a moment to register, but the thing is giving you what passes for a smile among wolves rather than baring it's fangs.  

Before anyone has a chance to bring a weapon or spell to bear the wolf starts talking in a low growling common, "Very impressive.  Couldn't tell you how long I've been trying to get my jaws around one of those things.  Even baited the room once, but they were crafty if nothing else.  Stuck to the arches.  And here you've taken out all three."  The worg laughs a throaty bark,  "Maybe you'll make it out of the valley with one or two of your pups yet.  I have a proposition for you..."

Tired of the Sienna.  Npc's are olive now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2007)

"Everywhere I go someone wants to offer me a job. Sometimes in towns, sometimes between towns, sometimes at a lumber mill. This time at an abandoned monastery in the middle of nowhere. And this time it's a wolf. So it goes."

"Go ahead, proposition us."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 25, 2007)

Aidan stares at the worg. _So hard not to kill it._ he thinks to himself. Yes, please speak. Especially if you know the whereabouts of the children. Do mind that we are on a little bit of a time restraint, as we do not know how long they will live.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 25, 2007)

"Den of chokers upstairs in the old rooms.  Take care of them and you pass below with my blessing."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2007)

"You probably shouldn't have said anything about the you-know-whats Aidan."

Turning back to the friendly huggable wuvable man-eater, "You're going to have to offer me something more, because that's out of my way, friend. In all seriousness, what's your beef with them, and what can you offer that's actually worth something to me?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2007)

*"The warforged speaks with wisdom indeed" *Dimzel states, coldly.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 25, 2007)

You did not catch the mention of our "pups" then did you? Aidan turns to the worg, We will pass below with your blessing then, but what of our return trip? Shall we rise once again with the same blessing?


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 25, 2007)

"Little freaks are too lazy to get out and hunt on their own.  Always trying to take a swipe at my pack.  Enough is enough."  In response to Luger's demand for incentive the worg smiles toothily, "I suppose that depends on how much you value keeping your throats dry... or intact in your case.  You don't come into my den and take your little tour without a ticket.  Those chokers just happen to be the price of admission.  Alternatively..." the worg sniffs and licks its lips, "I'll take the little one.  The girl.  Or your throats.  What will it be boys?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2007)

"You're still not getting it. You've clearly not dealt with a 'forged before, mammal. You and these folk behind me need to understand, most 'forged are rational. In my case, I like my money. I'm on a job here, and I either have to deal with you or a bunch of squid things. That's a fair assessment, right? So I'm either wagering a fight against you, or a fight against the squids against... well... nothing. The math is coming out pretty even on all sides, but if I go through you I might save some time."

Pausing for a second, "As far as the girl goes, no dice. Even if the rest of the group wouldn't mind throwing her to the wolves, I don't see the point. It's no insurance policy. If you had something worthwhile to trade, maybe. Since you don't seem to, let's get on with this."

Assuming nobody in the group steps in to stop it or offer a better suggestion, Luger gets ready to engage the worg and whatever pack he has hiding around here.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 26, 2007)

Azog wipes the squid's blood from his tunic with disgust. Looking at the Worg, he sneers, amused. 

"I see, so, because we killed all 3 of these creatures that you never succeeded in killing 1 of, we must go off and kill some others that you are too cowardly to face yourself? And all this to gain your blessing? If we are strong enough to slaughter that which you fear, runt, why should we not simply gut you, and let your pack feast on your carcass? 

My guess would be that even if we help you, the only blessing you will try to bestow upon us is the same one you bestowed upon the woodsmsman out in the courtyard. Lets just cut out the extra leg-work and get it over with."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 26, 2007)

As the image of the little girl he knows pops into his mind, Aidan lets out a feral growl and casts Magic Missle at the Worg.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 26, 2007)

The worg snarls, "Lucky for me you don't fly then" and charges into the room.

Init:
Worg 20
Turn 18
Azog & Fang 16
Ordin 14
Aidan 11
Dimlez 9
Luger 5
Wolves 3

Choose a square again since you could have moved anywhere in the room during the dialogue.  Keep in mind that the worg is in the doorway, wolves behind him in the hall.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2007)

Right next to the worg to start would be accurate I think.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 26, 2007)

Azog is in D2 where he slipped in the squid's blood. Fang is beside him in C2.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 26, 2007)

Dimzel is where he was before.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 26, 2007)

Put Aidan behind a melee fighter. lol Anywhere.   I've been having trouble getting the website to come up, so.....sorry for posting slowly.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 26, 2007)

EDIT: Okay.  Aidan was posting as I was getting mine together.  Map Changed.  Left Ordin where he was since it's a pretty decent place to be.  The worg is first, but it may be a while before I make that post.  Possibly in the morning for me.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 27, 2007)

The worg ducks low and rushes past Luger leaping for Aidan's throat- jaws wide.  The war mage is only able to bring his buckler to bear at the last second.
Moved to 5' to E4

Turn ducks from behind the pillar he's using as cover and fires a bolt at the worg, but there are far too many bodies there for him to take a precise shot.  The bolt thuds into a nearby pew.

Azog and Fang up


----------



## okuth0r (Nov 27, 2007)

(sorry tried to post yesterday and it wouldent let me..)
5" step to E4, drawing wakazashi as move action and use katanna to attack the dire wolf, if it falls before hit anything bad left standing.

1d20+6-> [18,6] = (24)
1d10+3-> [8,3] = (11)
Roll


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 27, 2007)

Azog moves 15' to D5 and attacks with his Longsword.
1d20+5=17, 1d8+3=6

Fang moves in beside him (E5) and attempts to rip into the Worg's flank, but comes up short.
1d20+3=8, 1d6+1=6


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

Aidan will take a 5' step back and cast Lesser Orb of Acid at the worg.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 27, 2007)

Azog climbs over an ancient pew and squeezes between Ordin and the pillar behind him.  His sword flashes out grazing the worg's side while it is focused on Aidan.  Fang follows its master's lead snapping at its hind legs, but comes up short.

 Elite training takes over as Ordin chops down viciously with his katana and then pulls his wakazashi free of its sheath.  The force of the blade drives the worg down, but despite bleeding freely from the wound it continues snapping at Aidan, angling for his throat with its jaws. 

 Eager to get a little distance between himself and those jaws, Aidan backpedals while casting.


I should have noted this before, but it didn't occur to me.  You can move between pews at normal movement rate, but climbing over them will count as difficult terrain. Good to know.

Ordin- you probably don't want to move.  The worg had already moved into E4 and you help to make a wall where you are at.

Aidan- You want Magic Missile or Lesser Orb of Acid?  Either way roll it up and go for it.
The map is current.  Refresh to see the new one.


Dimlez is up after Aidan's roll.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

[sblock=rolls]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1394719

It's a ranged Touch Attack, which probably missed freaking bad. 
To hit----> 9
Dmg: 12

[/sblock]


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 27, 2007)

Aidan hurls a glob of acid his foe, but it flies right over its head eventually impacting the wall where it sizzles audibly.

Dimlez up


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

*"I will exterminate your pathetic pack, and you with them" *Dimzel says, as he focus on the ground beneath the other wolves (F4). Suddenly, as the alchemist rise his hands to the air, a blast of stone fragments fly through the air, hurting the worg and the two wolves behind him.

[sblock=Damage]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1395473[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 28, 2007)

Luger attacks the wolf of F4 if it still stands, else the worg in E4. If both are dead he takes a 5 foot step forward and strikes the wolves in the hallway. (1d20+6=19, 1d8+3=8)


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 28, 2007)

Dimlez> Need to choose which corner of F4 makes the center point of your burst.  It is a 10' radius burst.  You have the options of hitting all opponents and some allies or less opponents with maybe only one ally.
It will hit the 4 squares that make up the grid intersection center of your spell and a 5 foot ring around them, minus the corners.  So it makes a cross pattern.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 28, 2007)

I doubt he wants to hit anyone, but if that "one ally" option is Luger, he'll take the hit.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

_I will choose the corner between f4 and g5, so it can hit the worg and two wolves._


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 28, 2007)

From the corner of the chapel Dimlez calls on the stone walls of the monastery harnessing their potential.  The corner wall of the cloakroom in the hallway suddenly explodes sending rocky shrapnel flying in all directions.  With ingrained animal instincts the worg drops low, managing to avoid the worst of it.  The pained yelp from the hallway says the packmate behind him wasn't so lucky.

Luger takes advantage of the situation catching the hardest hit wolf with his blade, dropping it to the floor.

Very nice placement, Voda.  Fang was the only one who was in the burst, but the wall gives him cover.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 28, 2007)

Both of the wolves left in the hallway angle in on Luger, snapping at his legs, but they are exceedingly cautious after seeing him drop their packmate.  Neither get close enough to seriously threaten the 'forged.  

The worg meanwhile rushes between Ordin and Luger intent on getting a piece of the lightly armored warmage.  It's fangs rip into Aidan's calf and it jerks it's head back and forth savagely trying to knock him to the floor.
 5' to D3, Damage: 6, Trip Attempt: 11 (Match it with a str or dex check to avoid falling)

Turndar slides another bolt into his crossbow and starts to lift it to fire at the worg, but in his rush accidentally misfires narrowly missing his own foot.  
He actually scored a 0 there.

Init Repost:
Worg 20
Turn 18
Azog & Fang 16
Ordin 14
Aidan 11
Dimlez 9
Luger 5
Wolves 3

Azog Up


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 28, 2007)

Azog moves into the position the Worg vacated (E4) giving Fang the order to Flank, and attacks.
1d20+5=21, 1d8+3=9

Fang, knowing the trick Flank, circles the chamber in order to get into flanking position (C2) and attacks.
+2 Flanking (1d20+3+2=23, 1d6+1=3)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 28, 2007)

ooc: Woot! I got the best roll ever! A 4!! lol http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1396802

Aidan will    1) either try to get back up to his feet       2) use chill touch on the Worg


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

_Thanks =) Will post Dimzel actions when my turn comes._


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 28, 2007)

Warshrike> The pillar is too large for Fang to attack from C2 into D3.  Ducking around it to make ranged attacks vs a target farther away (as Turn has been doing) would work, but attacking a target directly on the other side is a no go.  If you want to reposition, go for it.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry, hadnt seen the pillar. Will order a Trip attack instead then. Fang moves into C4, and attacks. Loses the +2 for flanking, so its to hit = 21. 3 damage. trip check: 1d20+2=8


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 29, 2007)

Aidan's is unable to maintain his balance with an enormous wolf jerking his leg back and forth.  The warmage tumbles and it finally releases its grip. It's bloodied muzzle is far too close for comfort and for a terrible second the beast meets Aidan's eyes as it starts to go for his throat.  Luckily Azog steps in just then with his longsword raised high over his head and slashes down into the worg from behind.  The beast roars in pain and fury, whirling on Azog.  Fang darts in grabbing hold of the worg's hind leg with his teeth.  The bite rips into it's leg, but Fang isn't able to keep a grip on his giant cousin.

Ordin is up


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 29, 2007)

Current


----------



## okuth0r (Nov 29, 2007)

Ordin will full attack the worg.

Katanna
1d20+4-> [9,4] = (13)
1d10+3-> [3,3] = (6)
Roll 

Wakazashi
1d20+4-> [15,4] = (19)
1d6+1-> [5,1] = (6)
roll


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 29, 2007)

The katana sails wide of the worg's head, but Ordin follows up by thrusting deep with the smaller wakizashi.  The blade sinks inches deep and when he pulls it free some of the fight seems to have gone out of the worg.  The beast looks cagey, fangs bared looking for any opening.

Aidan>


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 29, 2007)

ooc: I was going to attack with that club I had earlier, but invisiblecastle is the devil.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1398147 my attack roll is a 7, well actually an 9 because I forgot to add my BAB and Strength the the roll.


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 29, 2007)

Actually a 5.  lol.  -4 for being prone unless you wanted to stand which would provoke an AoO.  At least I've been rolling pretty poorly in monstersville.  You're safe for now.

Dimlez>


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 29, 2007)

When Luger comes up he'll hit something. Priority is the wolves in front of him for now.

Warforged Smash. (1d20+6=16, 1d8+3=8)


----------



## Corpseflower (Nov 30, 2007)

Posting here just to be sure you guys see this.  I'm leaving in a few hours for a weekend trip to Rome.  No access till Monday evening for me.


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 3, 2007)

The alchemist hesitates to see if the others can manage without extending his limited resources.  Meanwhile Luger catches the wolf in the doorway with a wide powerful swing.  Bones crack and the unfortunate canine yelps pitifully as the blade slams it into the door frame.  
Fangs barred it backs away from Luger with a deep rumbling growl working its way back down the entry hall before turning to run out the double doors into the courtyard. (F4, Withdraws)

The remaining wolf gives up on the warforged and moves in on the more familiar flesh and bone, but from every angle it nips and snaps Azog manages to fend it off with a blade or quickly step out of danger.

With his attention focused on the wolf in the doorway, the worg lunges low at Luger's legs from behind grabbing hold and savaging the more fragile connective fibers and cables.  The worg shakes him for all he is worth, but it would take a lot topple such a heavy construct.   The beast then edges back between the pillar and nearest pew jaws wide waiting for anyone daring to follow. 
Damage: 6 [-2 DR = 4] Trip: 9. Beat a 9 with a Str or Dex check.  (5' to D2)

Turn fires with his crossbow again, but the bolt glances off the pillar.

Azog>


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 3, 2007)

Azog calls out to Fang, ordering him to 'Flank' as he moves forward into [E2]. Fang moves behind Aidan and into flanking position at [C2].

"Not feeling so damned smug now, are you runt?" says Azog as he swings at the Worg.
+2 Flanking (1d20+5+2=26, 1d8+3=8)
Thats a 19. Critical Threat.
Confirm: +2 Flanking, Confirm (1d20+5+2=19, 1d8+3=4)

Fang, slides in, snarling, but inflicts little more than a flesh wound.
+2 Flanking (1d20+3+2=18, 1d6+1=2)


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 3, 2007)

Strength Check (1d20+3=18)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2007)

Dimzel decides to take a chance against the nearest foe. He gathers the cold around him in a icy sphere, that suddenly becomes a thin frost ray.

Ranged Touch attack (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1405454)
Damage (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1405457)


//Woops, forgot I had to post, me bad//


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 4, 2007)

Nails scrabble on the stone floor and Fang pulls back around the pillar and Aidan.  Azog covers himself with his shield as he sides in to pursue the worg circling around to flank with Fang, but still it finds it opportunity and lashes out ripping into the half-orc just below the knee.  Fang jumps to his companion's defense biting into the worg's throat growling as it rips fur and angles for a more vital grip.  Azog reacts instinctively drawing back his sword arm high over his head and plunging down in a deadly arc.  The blade cleaves through the enormous shaggy wolf's ribs and back paralyzing it instantly and dropping it to the floor in a growing pool of blood where it lies still, rasping its last breaths.  "You'll... never... save them," it gasps face twisted in malice and spitting blood with each word.  That said it's rasping breathing comes to an end and those baleful eyes stare on blankly.
Damage for Azog from AoO: 4


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

"Is that it? Well then, where to now?"

Luger will grab one of his oils of repair light wounds from his satchel and use it. 

Repair Light Wounds (1d8+1=8) 

That seems to fix the damage he's accrued so-far.


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 4, 2007)

Luger shakes the lone remaining wolf free, and it seems to lose it's drive to fight when it sees its mate dead.  It backs out to run tail between it's legs.

[Edited for consistency.]


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 4, 2007)

For the last 2 encounters together- 450 xp each.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

(I'm unsure on my bearings. I assume we can go a couple different ways at this point?)


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 4, 2007)

Several options.

There are 2 metal spiral stairs in the NE and SE corners of the chapel.  The worg had mentioned upstairs as being the home of chokers he wanted to get rid of.

There is a door on the south wall of the chapel.  

From just outside the chapel doors the hall went north and south.  

To the south the hall extends 30' with a couple of doors across from each other about halfway down the hall.  

To the north the hall turns right.  Presumably it would meet up with the hallway you looked down when you tried the north door in the courtyard.  You had seen a couple of doors when checking from there.

The trail of kobolds was fairly easy to make out since the hallway near the entry is caked with the muck of wet leaves and decades of debris.  Azog had marked it as heading north, and Fang tracking Kimi's scent concurred.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 4, 2007)

Reaching out a hand towards Aidan, Azog murmurs in a low voice. Upon touching Aidan's shoulder, the pain of his wounds eases to a dull throb.

Cure Light Wounds: Aidan (1d8+1+2=5)

[SBLOCK=Spells]
Spells: Druid -- Level 0: 3, Level 1: 2
Spells: Cleric -- Level 0: 3, Level 1: 2+1

Druid Lvl 0 (DC=12): Cure Minor Wounds, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic.
Druid Lvl 1 (DC=13): Cure Light Wounds, Entangle.
Cleric Lvl 0 (DC-12): Cure Minor Wounds, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic.
Cleric Lvl 1 (DC=13): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, DOMAIN: True Strike.
[/SBLOCK]

"Well, unless some other ungodly beasts be skulking around, maybe we can finally explore this room. I'm particularly intrested in these so called 'Chokers'. I'm in no mood to be caught by those things from behind. Myself, i'll be seeing what can be seen from the top of this here stairwell."

With that said, Azog climbs the NE stairs, albeit guardedly. Fang follows, in that quirky way canines climb stairs.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for that old friend. Shall we continue? Aidan drops the club just long enough to load his crossbow, then picks up the club again.


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 9, 2007)

The ancient iron stairs are caked with rust and they creak and groan under Azog's weight, but they are still sturdy enough to support him.  Strange that given so much time metal has proven less enduring than darkwood presumably cut from the valley.  At the top of the stairs a hallway runs the length of the chapel and another twenty feet or so beyond.  The hall takes a turn north of Azog's stairwell continuing on east.  The eastern stretch is fairly well lit from a series of windows overlooking the courtyard.  There are three doors spaced out down a rubble and debris strewn hall and it terminates in a view of the forest where the outer wall has fallen away.   A wooden railing between the two stairwells allows an overlook of the chapel and it's patron saints.  Five doors line the other side of this hall at even intervals.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm afraid that my spells are almost exhausted for today. Aidan remarkks and he follows Azog up the stairs.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 9, 2007)

"Eight doors that i can see from here, lads. Three on this side. five on the other" reports Azog to the others below, then nods to Aidan, aknowledging his statement. He then speaks in a voice loud enough to be heard by all. "How long have we been awake? For myself, i was up just before dawn, yesterday. So far, the threat of danger and the excitement of battle have been keeping us alert and our fatigue at bay, but it won't hold. We will have to rest eventually, and that will be quite difficult if these so called 'Chokers' are free to roam these halls in hunt. If these creatures are so feared by the other inhabitants of these ruins, their lair would be a safe place to rest, after we dispatch them of course." Azog moves to the closest door, and after Fang and Aidan are ready on either side of him he will open the door, longsword and shield at the ready.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2007)

A rest would do us all good. Thank the gods for our warforged friend, as we have a guard. Let us find a room with one door, so that our friend does not have difficulty with the watch.  Aidan sees that Azog will open the door, nods to him and puts his crossbow at the ready.


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 9, 2007)

The door swings in on a small ten by ten foot room.  Two simple beds, bedding rotted away long ago, take up most of the room.  The small arched window between the beds is splintered with cracks and so filthy that the light is dim.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> A rest would do us all good. Thank the gods for our warforged friend, as we have a guard. Let us find a room with one door, so that our friend does not have difficulty with the watch.  Aidan sees that Azog will open the door, nods to him and puts his crossbow at the ready.




"I'll watch, but between watching the little girl and our own backs it'll be a long night."


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 9, 2007)

Azog examines the room from the hallway, the floor, walls, and ceiling. If he sees nothing apparent, he moves in and upturns the beds. If nothing still, he moves to the next door. Rinse/repeat.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 10, 2007)

*"Disgusting" *Is all that Dimzel says, before sitting on the floor, and taking a strange position. His breath begging to slow down and he falls asleep.


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 10, 2007)

In his quick search of the room Azog notes that the headboard is engraved with an anvil crossed with a hammer.  Inside the room on the wall facing the headboard a framed painting depicts a powerfully muscled hobgoblin in his heavy smiths apron with his arm around a tiny young hobgoblin bride.  The bride gazes lovingly at the two infants she holds together in her arms.  One infant is chubby and wrapped in golden swaddling, while the other is partially wrapped in dirty rags, gaunt and skeletal with a hungry mouth lined with sharp fangs.  

A short inscription is engraved in brass and affixed to the frame, but written in ancient Goblin.
Decipher Script 15 (untrained ok, if you can speak goblin)
[sblock]The plate reads "Our Father of the Forge, Lord Droskar"[/sblock]

Kn. Religion DC 15 (+5 Circumstance for Azog)
[sblock]The painting relationships in the painting seems to mirror Onatar God of the Forge, his wife Olladra, and their twin sons Kol Korran and the Keeper.  The painting must depict an idea of The Host an envisioned by the remnants of the Dhakaani Empire.[/sblock]

Once Azog declares the room clear, Dimlez promptly claims it and slumps to the floor already dozing.  Turn shakes his head nonplussed, "Go on then.  I'll keep a watch on this room while you make a pass on the others."


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 10, 2007)

"Aidan, more Goblin scratchings here, can you make anything out? Also, this painting has some sort of religious meaning, i'm sure of it. The Anvil and Hammer are here and these two childeren, so different. It has to mean something." Azog backs away from the painting and nearly trips over Dimlez. "Well now, that was fast. I see now what you meant Turn, aye, i'll go check the other rooms." He walks to the next door, fang beside him and opens it. The others are near enough at the other room that he's not worries about being alone (besides the wolf).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes Azog, I have seen this before I believe. Though I cannot seem to remember exactly where. The painting relationships in the painting seems to mirror Onatar God of the Forge, his wife Olladra, and their twin sons Kol Korran and the Keeper. The painting must depict an idea of The Host an envisioned by the remnants of the Dhakaani Empire.


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 16, 2007)

Turndar loads his crossbow takes a place in the doorway once Azog and the rest of the entourage move on to secure the floor.  The other rooms in the hall overlooking the length of the chapel are more or less the same as the first.  Rotten bedding and religious iconography are the only notable features for most.  When he lifts the bed in the room halfway down the hall, Azog finds a pocket-sized journal, but at a glance it appears to be written in the same ancient goblin, and in a spidery formal script as well.  The last room in the hall also has a pile of rubble where the ceiling has collapsed leaving a dark hole to the attic.  The wall at the end of the hall is covered by a mouldering tapestry of the same stylized tri-curl of flame on a black background that you saw in the chapel.  The tapestry covers another arched window so that the curls of the flame appear to glow red where it isn't ripped or rotted away.

Around the bend from the first stairwell, the first door opens on a larger
 square room.  From the small table and what remains of two overstuffed chairs it looks like a sitting room for a larger room beyond.  The marble basin of a small font in the corner sits bone dry and a banded chest in the far corner lies open.  The ceiling of the room is painted in a montage of religious iconography that would take both education, skill, and time to work out.  To the untrained eye a cursory scan reveals that the bulk deals with hobgoblins locked in battle with hideous alien creatures.  In the room beyond you can see rubble and plaster littering the floor and a large four-poster bed centered on the north wall.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, at least they know how to decorate. Aidan jokes grimly.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 16, 2007)

"Well, since we're here, let's look in that room over there. Then i want to poke a torch up that hole into the attic."


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 18, 2007)

The room beyond is quite large for a bedroom.  A tattered carpet covers most of the center of the room and the walls are painted an earthy orange with the windows outlined in a decorative red border.  Shreds of fabric still hang from the four poster bed's canopy and the mattress is draped with rough animal pelts.  A wooden doll in a dress lies in the floor.  The ceiling in this room has also collapsed in places with the piles of broken plaster lying below three gaping holes to the attic.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2007)

*"Alright fleshies, are you going to go to sleep somewhere or not? The sooner you all 'recover' the sooner I can get back to smashing and find these kids."*

Luger pays particular attention to Jeva during the night when they do finally bed down. A little devil girl can slit a sleeping mans throat pretty easily in that condition.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 19, 2007)

*Snore* *"ZzzzZzzzZz"*


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 19, 2007)

"Just making sure we're not at risk here" Azog calls back. "These holes in the ceiling have me concerned." Azog lights a torch and lifts it through the hole in the cieling. Just the torch at first, if he hears nothing threatening, he will go up himself, making a pile of furniture to climb if need be.


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 20, 2007)

Honestly I was surprised no one wanted to interject here, and gave you guys a chance to do so or whatever, but ok, here we go...  

With the ceiling over ten feet high, Azog drags the bed under one of the openings, and by standing on it's headboard manages to pull himself up through the hole.  The priest barely has his elbows wedged on the edges of the hole for stability when a flurry of motion descends on him.  Rubbery gray tentacles whip out from all directions snatching for his throat, wrapping around his arms, and dragging him upwards through the opening.

Resolving the surprise round they'll get now...


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 20, 2007)

Tentacles wrap around your arms, under your shoulders and two spiny pads grip at your throat.  Quietly, the four mottled gray bodies attached to the impossibly long tentacles drop from the rafters around you.  The one gripping your throat bares its needle-like teeth and the others stare blankly with flat black eyes.  An excited chittering runs through the aberrations and their 'arms' writhe around you frantically seeking purchase.

Init: 
Chokers: 26
Azog: 24
Luger: 11
Ordin: 8
Aidan: 4

Chokers have full cover, from everyone except Azog. 
Azog is considered to be squeezing (-4 AC), and the chokers have higher ground 
Azog> 9 Damage, Opposed Grapple vs 23


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 20, 2007)

You could grab his legs and pull to Aid Another on his grapple check when the full round begins.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 20, 2007)

I take it nothing happenned when i lifted the torch up through the hole?

opposed grapple check (1d20+3=7)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 20, 2007)

Aidan grabs Azogs legs, pulling with all this strength. 


http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1437893 = 15


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2007)

Supposing the situation is still the same at the end of this...

Strength Check. (1d20+3=9)


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 21, 2007)

Azog>  I may have misunderstood your intent.  By putting the torch through the hole in the ceiling I assumed you wanted to use it to look around.  You only would have been able to see a patch of ceiling directly above the hole without pulling yourself up.  Maybe you intended to see if anything would knock it out of your hand?  Sorry if that was a bad call on my part, but I'll stick with it.  They knew you were down there (it's been quite a noisy morning in the chapel) and are wise enough to stay out of the light if a torch poked up through the hole.  Sorry if I took that in a path you didn't mean to go down.
I'll post up the resolution of the surprise round and start the 1st real round late tonight or in the morning depending on how late I'm out tonight.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]My intention was indeed to see if i could get a reaction from the torch. Wave it around a bit, and listen. Only if i heard nothing would i have taken the next step of going up. But its fine, i'll be more clear in the future, if Azog survives that is.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 27, 2007)

Blank alien eyes stare at you from all around.  Without loosening his grip on your throat the lead choker's tentacles move in unison looping over your shoulders to cinch tight around your body.  The others continue to hold your arms to prevent an escape, but there is some shifting of grips as they try to pin and begin to lift you through the open hole.  

The lead one stares into your eyes and with a shock you realize you can understand it's chittering as broken common with each word followed by a hissing echo in your mind. "Why soft-flesh worm in Xylladrhyll roost?" 

Damage: 4
Opposed Grapple (to pin): 11 (That's with the others Aiding so this is your chance) 
If you don't make it There will be opposed Str checks to pull you free on Luger and Aidan's turns)
Grapple Checks to join the Grapple by the other 3: 14, 7, 8 (If any of these establish a hold you'll have to escape from multiple opposed grapples to break free in the end.

Azog> You'll need to oppose the above rolls, then assuming the first guy didn't establish a pin, you can break free by winning an opposed Grapple vs any that have a hold on you in place of an attack.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 27, 2007)

Azog ceases to struggle.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 27, 2007)

ooc: I'm confused. Do I need to keep pulling on you? lol


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 27, 2007)

OOC: Azog at -1 hps.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 27, 2007)

OOC: and Dimzel still asleep, great.


----------



## Corpseflower (Dec 27, 2007)

From below>

Once Azog managed to pull himself up into the hole to get a look around with Luger offering him some support, the half-orc went rigid and began to struggle.  From above Aidan and Luger  hear some kind of alien clacking and soon enough Azog goes limp.  Something from above is trying to pull him through the hole...

Okay
By init count it is now Luger, then Ordin, then Aidan.  Tactically I would suggest Luger and Ordin delaying to Aidan's count then two of you can aid the third to yank Azog back though the hole.  Aidan has a 15 already, Luger has failed with a 9, but as none of you yet knew the gravity of the situation when you made those rolls I'll allow you both to add an action point now if you want.  So you need to decide if you'll be aiding Aidan or Ordin.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 7, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2008)

Delaying I guess.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jan 8, 2008)

I was beginning to think no one wanted to save poor Azog.  Hmm... 
I'll advance things this afternoon and we'll see what's what.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 20, 2008)

Bump. Dead or what?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

As a doornail.


----------

